# Braai Check



## Kishan Ghela

In true South African tradition let's get a braai check going. On a side note.. well played to the bokke

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

Almost braai time so perfect timing with the thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Mutton seekh kebab and chicken malai kebab

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Whats with all the sosaties today?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## groenspookasem

Fresh hake, garlic butter and lemon with a light Mesquite smoke, cheesy garlic bread and fill my pod Vct salts in the drop. Cape Town checking in.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

groenspookasem said:


> Fresh hake, garlic butter and lemon with a light Mesquite smoke, cheesy garlic bread and fill my pod Vct salts in the drop. Cape Town checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Never had hake on a braai. I must try this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

groenspookasem said:


> Fresh hake, garlic butter and lemon with a light Mesquite smoke, cheesy garlic bread and fill my pod Vct salts in the drop. Cape Town checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



That looks amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

groenspookasem said:


> Fresh hake, garlic butter and lemon with a light Mesquite smoke, cheesy garlic bread and fill my pod Vct salts in the drop. Cape Town checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How long do you braai it for in the tinfoil?. And is it on a high heat or medium coils. My kids saw your pic, so now i have no choice but to make it this coming weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groenspookasem

Skin side down, low heat. As soon as it flakes its ready. When you get it right you peel it off with a spatula from the skin, which stays behind stuck to the tinfoil. White pinotage follows 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

groenspookasem said:


> Skin side down, low heat. As soon as it flakes its ready. When you get it right you peel it off with a spatula from the skin, which stays behind stuck to the tinfoil. White pinotage follows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If i was gay, i would marry you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## groenspookasem

Lol! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Indirect heat braai'd chicken.
Butter and herb coat.
I hope @Silver doesn't find this thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...end of the month braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> ...end of the month braai
> 
> View attachment 146148


A braai is a braai...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Cor

vicTor said:


> ...end of the month braai
> 
> View attachment 146148


Atleast ypu have a braai to braai

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> ...end of the month braai
> 
> View attachment 146148



Is that a Peerless? What happened to the Zeus?

And nothing wrong with with some hamburgers on the fire. I'm stuck on nightshift so there wont be any braaiing for me this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> ...end of the month braai
> 
> View attachment 146148


Just a tip. If you baste the patties with Wellington Steak House sauce while braaing. Its tastes EXACTLY like a spur burger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Is that a Peerless? What happened to the Zeus?
> 
> And nothing wrong with with some hamburgers on the fire. I'm stuck on nightshift so there wont be any braaiing for me this weekend.



yes a peerless, hate the deck but the flavour, man oh man 

I actually have 6 Zeus's

sorry about your night shift bro, it sucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Cor said:


> Atleast ypu have a braai to braai



it's a sad day when you have no braai to braai !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> A braai is a braai...



I agree mam !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a tip. If you baste the patties with Wellington Steak House sauce while braaing. Its tastes EXACTLY like a spur burger



month end bro, what sauces you want to find at my place ?

wanted to baste with Paul's RY4 but the fam was against it !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

One of the photos @Moerse Rooikat took at the Cape Town vape meet yesterday.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## acorn

Pre-"Braai Dag" Braai

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Planning to gooi some tjoppies on coles just now.



I vape, and i braai, and i know things. Thats what I do.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## groenspookasem

Another fish braai, today a delicious angel fish with fresh oregano, rosemary, thyme, lemongrass and garlic some garlic butter rosemary potatoes and a slice of pineapple to cut through the garlic.
Django in the breeze 2, forgot about that









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Dolfie

Sponsored a Fish braai for retirement home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Bulldog

groenspookasem said:


> Another fish braai, today a delicious angel fish with fresh oregano, rosemary, thyme, lemongrass and garlic some garlic butter rosemary potatoes and a slice of pineapple to cut through the garlic.
> Django in the breeze 2, forgot about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog

That is great @Dolfie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> Planning to gooi some tjoppies on coles just now.
> View attachment 146207
> 
> 
> I vape, and i braai, and i know things. Thats what I do.
> 
> Regards


I have a spare squonk bottle @Raindance when that one has finally melted

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> I have a spare squonk bottle @Raindance when that one has finally melted


Not to worry, there's Black Ice and Menthol in the mix I'm running.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Dolfie said:


> Sponsored a Fish braai for retirement home.
> View attachment 146208



That is so great @Dolfie 
Kudos to you sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

Happy heritage day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Snap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nothing like a fire in the evening

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KUDU

8th


SmokeyJoe said:


> Nothing like a fire in the evening
> 
> View attachment 146270

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KUDU

KUDU said:


> View attachment 146274
> 8th


Closest to braai @ fire for today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Braai, hand and dog check

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhh I knew there was a Braai thread...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Martin Narainsamy said:


> View attachment 147562


 Those better be mutton chops in the background otherwise I'm sending that number to the "cultural police".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CeeJay

I work shifts so today is Friday for me, wife said I'm in charge of supper. Cooling off on the balcony.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 148261


Mmmmm. Rooster koekies! not to be confused with Klooster koekies! Those two things are not the same.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's cold and wet in Durbs so we had to have prawns done in the air fryer! The air fryer is the best thing we ever bought since we were born! Frozen chips done in the fryer are amazing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> It's cold and wet in Durbs so we had to have prawns done in the air fryer! The air fryer is the best thing we ever bought since we were born! Frozen chips done in the fryer are amazing!



Fry doesnt even rhyme with braai!

Need to stick to the braai code... Come rain, snow or shine, we braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's cold and wet in Durbs so we had to have prawns done in the air fryer! The air fryer is the best thing we ever bought since we were born! Frozen chips done in the fryer are amazing!



Chips!!!!
Show us a photo next time Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I got new volcanic rocks for my braai - so am hoping I can soon partake in this thread...

Actually, this thread prodded me to get the rocks - so thank you @Kishan Ghela for starting it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> It's cold and wet in Durbs so we had to have prawns done in the air fryer! The air fryer is the best thing we ever bought since we were born! Frozen chips done in the fryer are amazing!


Tip for the chips...with 10 left minutes pop on some grated mozzarella and jalapenos... liberal amount... serve once the cheese has a slight brown crust

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Tip for the chips...with 10 left minutes pop on some grated mozzarella and jalapenos... liberal amount... serve once the cheese has a slight brown crust



I am so gonna do that tomorrow! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Silver said:


> I got new volcanic rocks for my braai - so am hoping I can soon partake in this thread...
> 
> Actually, this thread prodded me to get the rocks - so thank you @Kishan Ghela for starting it


@Silver no need for thanks.. the real thanks goes to the admin team and the platform for us vapers to build friendships and share our love and passion for vaping whether we having a braai or we out and and about with our beloved vapes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Kishan Ghela said:


> @Silver no need for thanks.. the real thanks goes to the admin team and the platform for us vapers to build friendships and share our love and passion for vaping whether we having a braai or we out and and about with our beloved vapes.



Thanks @Kishan Ghela 

The platform is the enabler, its the people that make it special!

As long as we enjoying the vape - whether out and about or with a braai - and staying off the stinkies - then we are winning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CeeJay

Wife isn't feeling well so she's laying down, I'm recovering from a little throat infection so I'm disguising my vapor with braai smoke, that way she can't kak me out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 149124
> Wife isn't feeling well so she's laying down, I'm recovering from a little throat infection so I'm disguising my vapor with braai smoke, that way she can't kak me out



will remember this tip !

good man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 149124
> Wife isn't feeling well so she's laying down, I'm recovering from a little throat infection so I'm disguising my vapor with braai smoke, that way she can't kak me out


Those sosaties looks yummy. Do you deliver?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

SmokeyJoe said:


> Those sosaties looks yummy. Do you deliver?


LOL they're from the local Checkers. It's the easy way out for me, especially when I don't want to bother the Mrs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Monday is braai day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## lesvaches

Adephi said:


> Monday is braai day!
> 
> View attachment 149307


Damn right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Days that end with a "y"....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Since we are a South-African based forum, we have made this a sticky thread !

Let's braai and show us your vape braai check!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 149829


Do those sosaties travel well? Express maybe, they can be on a plate on the Westrand in no time flat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Do those sosaties travel well? Express maybe, they can be on a plate on the Westrand in no time flat.


They definitely travel well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Braaing for one. Dripping a dead rabbit perched on a lost vape. Les Miserables.



Not that bad actually. Always enjoyed my own delightfull company, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Braaing for one. Dripping a dead rabbit perched on a lost vape. Les Miserables.
> View attachment 149848
> View attachment 149849
> 
> Not that bad actually. Always enjoyed my own delightfull company, lol.
> 
> Regards



Looks great @Raindance - thanks for sharing the moment
We with you on the interwebs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Had a braai on Sunday , forgot to post ... here it is ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

I braai every weekend....and every weekend i forget about this thread!! lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> View attachment 150491


Nooit wats daai 'groente' oppie kole??!!!

Hope there's some meat at least as well....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Daniel said:


> Nooit wats daai 'groente' oppie kole??!!!
> 
> Hope there's some meat at least as well....



Hahaha @Daniel ,

Daar was verseker, jy braai mos nie jou steak solank soos jy die hoender doen nie. Die bak op die rooster het 2 lekker stukke Rump en chees grillers in dis net die vlieglose voels wat so lank en alleen is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Chicken and ostrich

Evod keeping me company

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Warming up for family braai this afternoon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Final Sunday braai after a great weekend out in the bush...wish I was still there...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> View attachment 151381
> View attachment 151382


sharing is caring

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> View attachment 151381
> View attachment 151382


You know its Thursday! Right?

Lucky devil!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

As far as I am aware it is illegal to have a braai on a Thursday (public and other holidays excluded).

As far as I am aware this is a picture of cops preventing an illegal Thursday braai.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> As far as I am aware it is illegal to have a braai on a Thursday (public and other holidays excluded).
> 
> As far as I am aware this is a picture of cops preventing an illegal Thursday braai.
> 
> View attachment 151384



The only thing thats illegal about a braai on a Thursday is not joining one.

You know here in Gauteng Thursday is "Klein Saterdag".

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

lesvaches said:


> sharing is caring



I do care, thats why i shared the picture... 

Haha what a fun forum this is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Raindance said:


> You know its Thursday! Right?
> 
> Lucky devil!
> 
> Regards



Haha everyday is a braai day... Feb 2019 i will make it my goal to braai everyday for the WHOLE month...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> As far as I am aware it is illegal to have a braai on a Thursday (public and other holidays excluded).
> 
> As far as I am aware this is a picture of cops preventing an illegal Thursday braai.
> 
> View attachment 151384



Hahaha thanx that made my day. I will pretend to be a cop in future and stop some illegal Thursday braai's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Almost Braai time







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

JurgensSt said:


> Almost Braai time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Jealous!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

I would have posted my braai pic here, if I wasn't stuck at work..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Adephi said:


> I would have posted my braai pic here, if I wasn't stuck at work..


That sucks.

Will have one on you



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

JurgensSt said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Will have one on you
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Thanks.

Monday when I get off from work I will post mine. Then you all can get jealous.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Havana Nightz on a Saturday afternoon 

No vleis just an early Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gringo

Silver said:


> Havana Nightz on a Saturday afternoon
> 
> No vleis just an early Chicken Dinner


Nothing wrong with a salad before you start braaing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Havana Nightz on a Saturday afternoon
> 
> No vleis just an early Chicken Dinner


Yum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Yum



Was indeed Yum @Paul33 
I put just a bit of that Braai seasoning salt on the chicken and it comes out amazingly tasty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Gringo said:


> Nothing wrong with a salad before you start braaing


Wanted to say gas is not braai, but then saw the chicken so it does not really matter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

All meat finished. But it was delicious

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Got a wind blowing outside that will blow your chops right out of your rooster so inside braai it is.


Anubis Nectar, compliments of @Dietz enhancing the experience.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Got a wind blowing outside that will blow your chops right out of your rooster so inside braai it is.
> View attachment 151520
> 
> Anubis Nectar, compliments of @Dietz enhancing the experience.
> 
> Regards


So you have 2 braai areas?

Show off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> So you have 2 braai areas?
> 
> Show off


A show off is a guy that braai's on Thursdays. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> A show off is a guy that braai's on Thursdays. Lol.
> 
> Regards


Hahaha. Agreed. Aint nobody got money for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Go Bokke!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> Go Bokke!
> View attachment 151522


I will be with them in spirit. No way im paying dstv a grand for repeats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Raindance

Daniel said:


> Go Bokke!
> View attachment 151522


Interesting mod @Daniel, is it readily available or does one have to join a cult to get one?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Interesting mod @Daniel, is it readily available or does one have to join a cult to get one?
> 
> Regards


Yip. And the blood of a virgin. Which in SA is impossible to find

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Daniel

Raindance said:


> Interesting mod @Daniel, is it readily available or does one have to join a cult to get one?
> 
> Regards


My unicorn well not anymore  MMVapors Palm BF regulated squonking at its best.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Pico Squeeze for size comparison

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> View attachment 151524
> Pico Squeeze for size comparison
> 
> View attachment 151523


The Hulk and DR Banner



Yes im a marvel geek

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

SmokeyJoe said:


> I will be with them in spirit. No way im paying dstv a grand for repeats.


I'm a cheap Bastard piggy backing on my swarries dstv so streaming it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Daniel said:


> I'm a cheap Bastard piggy backing on my swarries dstv so streaming it.....



Contradiction, no cheap bastard has a juma palm bf. if i had a choice id cancel dstv to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel

jm10 said:


> Contradiction, no cheap bastard has a juma palm bf. if i had a choice id cancel dstv to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok let me re frase I'm a frugal Bastard. And I didn't buy it new I traded for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Daniel said:


> I'm a cheap Bastard piggy backing on my swarries dstv so streaming it.....


I'm streaming the same way. By daughters friends connection. Time to get to ettention, the anthems are playing!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> I'm streaming the same way. By daughters friends connection. Time to get to ettention, the anthems are playing!
> 
> Regards


First half was entertaining to say the least!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Was indeed Yum @Paul33
> I put just a bit of that Braai seasoning salt on the chicken and it comes out amazingly tasty


I like chicken the same way!

Or on the Weber with a beer can on the beer bird!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> First half was entertaining to say the least!!


Never underestimate a nation that uses the stuff from their washing machine lint filter as wicking material!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

Dêmmit blerrie Scots on the edge of my seat....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Daniel said:


> Dêmmit blerrie Scots on the edge of my seat....


Yip! a game worth watching. Damn, that was some good play!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> Yip! a game worth watching. Damn, that was some good play!
> 
> Regards


That second half was tense. 

Well done bokke!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Kids like ribs, dad like braai. Sunday evening braai, best time of the week, while other worry about school and work for the week

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Kids like ribs, dad like braai. Sunday evening braai, best time of the week, while other worry about school and work for the week
> View attachment 151595


Good idea! Get the pre smoked ribs quickly on the grill then you can start the 'braai'

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

The only way to break a heatwave..

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

That time again






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Heat sensor maxed out at 150.3 degrees






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

JurgensSt said:


> Heat sensor maxed out at 150.3 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Perfect for a steak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks great and very tasty @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

That time of the week again 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Here we go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Here we go again.


time to fine and confiscate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 152712


what in the bottle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> what in the bottle?


My diy mix I named Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints, aptly named after a pirate Charlotte de Berry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153170



Cloud comp

@Rob Fisher vs Braai. 

Enjoy the braai Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Week quick braai Authentic Bush


Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153170



Day drinking AND braaing .... I'm jealous uncle .... is that the Mega Master kettle braai ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Week quick braai Authentic Bush
> 
> 
> Day drinking AND braaing .... I'm jealous uncle .... is that the Mega Master kettle braai ?



Hehehe... no idea what Kettle Braai it is... all I know is my wife brought home a box of parts and I had to build the bloody thing!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153170


Wicking like a champ, beats the Cotton Bacon Prime test done by @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... no idea what Kettle Braai it is... all I know is my wife brought home a box of parts and I had to build the bloody thing!


Has it got the thermometer jobbie? Then it's the Mega Master awesome braai for a pork belly indirect heat slap the lid on leave for 4 hours yum.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Has it got the thermometer jobbie? Then it's the Mega Master awesome braai for a pork belly indirect heat slap the lid on leave for 4 hours yum.....



Yip, it has a thermometer!


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, it has a thermometer!


Ogh you have to do a pork belly in it I'll send you the recipe. Even I can't stuff it up so you know it's Idjit proof


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> Ogh you have to do a pork belly in it I'll send you the recipe. Even I can't stuff it up so you know it's Idjit proof


Send it to me as well pls


----------



## Silver

Chicken dinner from a bit earlier today

That chicken was delicious!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Braai with an Indian twist.





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Daniel

I raise the you a chicken dinner with a lamb tjoppie dinner @Silver

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> I raise the you a chicken dinner with a lamb tjoppie dinner @Silver
> View attachment 153282



Those tjoppies look lekker!

I need to get a nice steak. Theres this butcher in Craighall that has awesome rump. Need to make a turn past there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Some HE non clone steak. Damn, sometimes I surprise myself.








Colesto what?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> View attachment 153284
> 
> 
> Regards


Please give me some lessons on how to light a fire for braai tomorrow. 
One Box of fire starter, one liter of paraffin, still couldn't get the wood to catch fire, gave up and had to use charcoal.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Please give me some lessons on how to light a fire for braai tomorrow.
> One Box of fire starter, one liter of paraffin, still couldn't get the wood to catch fire, gave up and had to use charcoal.


Serious?, that's enough to get a Tazz started. Well almost. 

With really wet wood, which we have a lot of in CT in winter (usually), I put some charcoal in the centre above whatever paper or fire lighter I'm using. The fire lighter ignites the charcoal which as in turn lights the wet wood. Works every time.

Most important of all is to hold an open beer in hand while the fire is starting to burn. Knowing you do not touch the stuff, maybe tea works as well but I would not know.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> That time of the week again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Sorry to hear. I hear Nurofen works wonders for pain during monthlys

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Some HE non clone steak. Damn, sometimes I surprise myself.
> View attachment 153284
> 
> View attachment 153285
> 
> View attachment 153286
> 
> View attachment 153287
> 
> Colesto what?!
> 
> Regards


Nom nom nom. What does the profile on the exhale tast like?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Please give me some lessons on how to light a fire for braai tomorrow.
> One Box of fire starter, one liter of paraffin, still couldn't get the wood to catch fire, gave up and had to use charcoal.


Old trick that my step dad tought me. Take the bottom of an egg carton. Fill each egg holder cavity with sunflower oil. Build your wood around it and place firefighters as normal. Its a bit messy but it works

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Please give me some lessons on how to light a fire for braai tomorrow.
> One Box of fire starter, one liter of paraffin, still couldn't get the wood to catch fire, gave up and had to use charcoal.


Well you should start off by not buying wet wood. If the wood is in plastic bag in shop and there is water condensation on plastic, dont buy it. Proper dry wood you will see most of the bark has fallen off and lay on bottom of bag.
This is the problem with wet wood, even if you manage to get it started, they will not make good coals for braaing. The edges get dried out and catch fire, while the insides are still drying out. It keeps going like that and you sit with more ash and just a few small pieces of coal.

But anyway. If you cant get anything else and have to use wood thats a bit wet.. You need a small axe. Ok if you want to braai often with wood(wet or dry) you will need a small axe. So now take one piece wood and cut into thin pieces, +-1cm thick, the lenght does not matter. That is for startng the fire, one piece of firestarter should do. Then all the other pieces of wood, use axe and cut them in half, better in quaters, and pack on fire as normal

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Google is your friend , I use the Woolworths method as below, more or less, packing parallel, but slightly tapered to the top. The top needs to be open, creating a chimny, firelighters at the bottom, idealy small pieces of wood/bark in the centre helps, otherwise tight formed balls of newspaper also works.

Using parafin, try taking a tuna tin, or usual 410g tin cut in halve, pour parafin, light it and stack wood, fine wood on top.

https://www.woolworths.co.za/recipe/_/A-cmp205225

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-to-make-the-perfect-braai-fire-2018-11

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sorry to hear. I hear Nurofen works wonders for pain during monthlys


Funny pl@ker 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nom nom nom. What does the profile on the exhale tast like?


Garlic, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Chilling with the family...Ossewa style ...
@Resistance and bro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Slick

Just a tip for making your own firefighters at home,accumulate old teabags and let them dry up,once they all dried up,put in a container or small bucket and soak in paraffin,then use as firelighters for braai/fireplace etc ,works like a charm,tried and tested

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Yup


hot.chillie35 said:


> Chilling with the family...Ossewa style ...
> @Resistance and bro


 Koffie en kremora, was a tremendously awesome braai. It took me back to a time when people did'nt complicate things with bells and whistles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Just a heads up - today is braai time. It is going to be an epic day with great friends, great wine, great vaping and great food 







And my signature salad 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

That looks amazing @RenaldoRheeder 
Enjoy!
Salad looks delicious

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Just a heads up - today is braai time. It is going to be an epic day with great friends, great wine, great vaping and great food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my signature salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow the salad looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @RenaldoRheeder
> Enjoy!
> Salad looks delicious



And I don't even eat salad ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ

Woke up to a power outage throughout Dawncliffe.

Don't want cereal...

So let's have breakfast...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

This was from yesterday. Forgot to post.

Still chicken - but at least this time there's some boerewors as well. Was very nice.

Just miffed that the one piece of boerie fell between two sections of grates where the gap was a bit wider - so that piece had to be retired. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> This was from yesterday. Forgot to post.
> 
> Still chicken - but at least this time there's some boerewors as well. Was very nice.
> 
> Just miffed that the one piece of boerie fell between the grates so it had to be retired. Lol.


Im sure most are just joking about the chicken, I love braaing a piece of chicken. And if you want a winner, you can now buy at Spar, Chip n Dip Cream cheese and chives sauce, its a winner on chicken. Ok actually a winner on anything

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im sure most are just joking about the chicken, I love braaing a piece of chicken. And if you want a winner, you can now buy at Spar, Chip n Dip Cream cheese and chives sauce, its a winner on chicken. Ok actually a winner on anything



Thanks for the tip @Jean claude Vaaldamme - will remember that
So far all I put on the chicken is a bit of that Braai seasoning salt - on either side. It crackles a bit on the braai and its delicious when the chicken is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

SmokeyJoe said:


> Build your wood around it and place* firefighters* as normal. Its a bit messy but it works



I bet the firefighters get really pi$$ed off.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ShamZ said:


> Woke up to a power outage throughout Dawncliffe.
> 
> Don't want cereal...
> 
> So let's have breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 153418


Now THATS a breakfast. Bravo Sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Braai Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Kishan Ghela said:


> Braai Sunday



Enjoy it 
And thanks for starting this wonderful thread @Kishan Ghela !
It nudged me to get my braai going again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ

Silver said:


> Enjoy it
> And thanks for starting this wonderful thread @Kishan Ghela !
> It nudged me to get my braai going again



FOMO on this forum exists in all forms

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Silver said:


> Enjoy it
> And thanks for starting this wonderful thread @Kishan Ghela !
> It nudged me to get my braai going again


Thanks @Silver and glad to be of assistance
It's my absolute favourite pass time, sometimes it becomes necessity as I have no culinary skills besides a half decent braai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Daniel said:


> View attachment 153600


I thought you were done with RTAs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

SmokeyJoe said:


> I thought you were done with RTAs



This one swayed me back  and the Dvarw will always stay.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> View attachment 153963


Next time can you please keep your mod in your pocket so we can see those beautiful tbones in all their glory

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Next time can you please keep your mod in your pocket so we can see those beautiful tbones in all their glory



Never. A BB belongs in the hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yum!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Laat ons braai.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Due to Dad working Christmas Eve and Christmas Day we are having the Christmas Eve Rib Braai tonight. With the Billet Box keeping the braaier in check.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Da vat hy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Braai line with the Skyline 

Just a few pieces of volstruis

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Braai check 






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Braai check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Ek dog jy vang vis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ek dog jy vang vis


Ry eers Sondag.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Braai check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



Thats lekker @JurgensSt
Enjoy the braai!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima

Daniel said:


> View attachment 153600


That sure is not a Windhoek in the glass. Raddler or an ale perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Red meat ,real food

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Braai line with the Skyline
> 
> Just a few pieces of volstruis



Next time salt,pepper and a little red wine with a twig of rosemary for basting volstruis and cook like you would tuna but slightly longer each side medium in the center =A♤
But it looks good on your grill as is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

JurgensSt said:


> Braai check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk



I would also just make a fire to sit and vape that mech.lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Next time salt,pepper and a little red wine with a twig of rosemary for basting volstruis and cook like you would tuna but slightly longer each side medium in the center =A♤
> But it looks good on your grill as is



Thanks @Resistance - will keep that in mind
The ostrich always tastes superb on the grill, so much better than in the pan
Wife and I loved it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Braai line with the Skyline
> 
> Just a few pieces of volstruis


Ive always wondered what it tastes like. Never had it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive always wondered what it tastes like. Never had it



Its a lot like normal beef, just a little bit drier and usually less fatty
Very tasty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Braai time again - about an hour ago

Just a few pieces of chicken this time.

Dvarw and Panama juice doing the honours. But in need of a refill now.






12 minutes. Got it perfect this time. The braai seasoning salt is a true winner.

Look at this. Smells so good. And tastes even better! On the plate with salad and cous cous.






Winner winner chicken lunch

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wish i could braai, but im beyond tired. My kids thought it was an awesome idea to wake me up at 5 this morning. This after i had a relaxing movie night by myself until 1 this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Braai time again - about an hour ago
> 
> Just a few pieces of chicken this time.
> 
> Dvarw and Panama juice doing the honours. But in need of a refill now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 minutes. Got it perfect this time. The braai seasoning salt is a true winner.
> 
> Look at this. Smells so good. And tastes even better! On the plate with salad and cous cous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner chicken lunch


That looks yum @Silver 
Is it crumbed chicken?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> That looks yum @Silver
> Is it crumbed chicken?



Thanks @SmokeyJoe 
No not crumbed, just plain breast fillets
Its the Braai Seasoning salt that probably makes it look a bit crumbed in the photo
They do go a bit brown on the outside - just awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> That looks yum @Silver
> Is it crumbed chicken?


And do you deliver? Chicken salad with balsamic is heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Thanks @SmokeyJoe
> No not crumbed, just plain breast fillets
> Its the Braai Seasoning salt that probably makes it look a bit crumbed in the photo
> They do go a bit brown on the outside - just awesome


What salt seasoning is it if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> And do you deliver? Chicken salad with balsamic is heaven



No, lol, no deliveries 


SmokeyJoe said:


> What salt seasoning is it if i may ask?



Its called exactly that - Braai Seasoning Salt
Comes in a salt dispenser thingie
From Woolworths

Magic salt this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> No, lol, no deliveries
> 
> 
> Its called exactly that - Braai Seasoning Salt
> Comes in a salt dispenser thingie
> From Woolworths
> 
> Magic salt this!


Thanks. Will definitely give it a try next week


----------



## Silver

I sprinkle a bit of it on one side of the chicken before going on the braai
Then I put that side face down.
Then while its on the braai I sprinkle a little bit on the other side that is facing up
That's it

Gives the chicken such an amazing taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Braai time again - about an hour ago
> 
> Just a few pieces of chicken this time.
> 
> Dvarw and Panama juice doing the honours. But in need of a refill now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 minutes. Got it perfect this time. The braai seasoning salt is a true winner.
> 
> Look at this. Smells so good. And tastes even better! On the plate with salad and cous cous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner chicken lunch


I like your Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I like your Minikin



Thanks @Paul33 
Me too!
Got it ages ago from House of Vape
And its given me trouble free vaping for years without a single problem
Nice size, fire button and easy change of batteries
Decent battery life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Its cool, braai outside for a change, rib time

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Double braai check





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Getting my lamb ribs ready for a slow cook in their own fat.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Just started raining when I put ribs on, now its pouring. Great idea to braai outside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just started raining when I put ribs on, now its pouring. Great idea to braai outside
> View attachment 154801


Is that a stompie in the background?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JurgensSt said:


> Double braai check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Vaalriver? Where?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> Is that a stompie in the background?


There's stompies everywhere in that area, used to be the asbak


----------



## JurgensSt

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vaalriver? Where?


Vosrite .. just outside Parys

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

3hours later, fat is cooked out and crispy, boerewors was in last 20min. Rib is now half its size

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Give a man a fish.... or teach him how to fish...
Nothing like a fresh Tuna on the braai..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish, that looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish, that looks good


I will swap you for the ribs...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Almost time to braai 







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo

JurgensSt said:


> Almost time to braai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


The good thing is....
If you braai now, you can braai again before new year at 12pm...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

And so it begins..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

The way of the future!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Last braai for 2018. Happy 2019 everyone!



Regards!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Double braai check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Wheres a nice kid friendly fishing spot in JHB for a weekend away. Its time i teach my kids how to fish

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hehe I would swop two ribs for a piece of snoek. Me and the laaitie was just chatting this morning that last year this time we were in Capetown and had snoek every lunch and dinner, braai only once in 10 days there


SmokeyJoe said:


> Wheres a nice kid friendly fishing spot in JHB for a weekend away. Its time i teach my kids how to fish


You want to camp for weekend or just go for a day?
Papgooi, bass, flyfish, kurper?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe I would swop two ribs for a piece of snoek. Me and the laaitie was just chatting this morning that last year this time we were in Capetown and had snoek every lunch and dinner, braai only once in 10 days there
> 
> You want to camp for weekend or just go for a day?
> Papgooi, bass, flyfish, kurper?


Weekend. Preferably with a chalet. My youngest is not ready for a tent yet. Papgooi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SmokeyJoe said:


> Weekend. Preferably with a chalet. My youngest is not ready for a tent yet. Papgooi


Thats not easy, not many places that have chalets at the water. Klein Paradys in Brits is more of a camping place, but they have one or two tiny chalets, think one is at the water. Your kids will thank me later I you take them there, but there is so many things to do, dont know if they will fish much. But you can papgooi, also bass and kurper for kids with float and eartworm, much better entertainment for kids than papgooi.
Just for day fun and small rods, Rietvlei zoo farm in Alberton

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Rietvlei dam in Centurion I know is very popular among the fishing folks in my circle. Got camping facilities and its around the corner. So if it doesn't work out just pack up and go home. Or you can just take a drive to see the wildlife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> Rietvlei dam in Centurion I know is very popular among the fishing folks in my circle. Got camping facilities and its around the corner. So if it doesn't work out just pack up and go home. Or you can just take a drive to see the wildlife.



Only prob is, its Blue Bull country


*waiting for my ass to be kicked*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> Rietvlei dam in Centurion I know is very popular among the fishing folks in my circle. Got camping facilities and its around the corner. So if it doesn't work out just pack up and go home. Or you can just take a drive to see the wildlife.


 Think that is part of pta east, but not 100% sure. Yes my favourite fishing spot. But but but. Most peole blank there, you have to cast almost 100m or have bait boat, and then still maybe catch nothing. But if you catch, its big fish. Also camping, no electricity, cold water in bathrooms, so not really broom pilot friendly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think that is part of pta east, but not 100% sure. Yes my favourite fishing spot. But but but. Most peole blank there, you have to cast almost 100m or have bait boat, and then still maybe catch nothing. But if you catch, its big fish. Also camping, no electricity, cold water in bathrooms, so not really broom pilot friendly


You broer, have guts!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think that is part of pta east, but not 100% sure. Yes my favourite fishing spot. But but but. Most peole blank there, you have to cast almost 100m or have bait boat, and then still maybe catch nothing. But if you catch, its big fish. Also camping, no electricity, cold water in bathrooms, so not really broom pilot friendly



Its just outside Irene. Far from Pta East. 

But personally havent been there so I wouldn't know what its like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Weekend. Preferably with a chalet. My youngest is not ready for a tent yet. Papgooi


Bosparadys farm in Magalies, not luxury but at least chalets, quite a couple of places out that way, some overnight, some not, don’t know if it is too far though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> Bosparadys farm in Magalies, not luxury but at least chalets, quite a couple of places out that way, some overnight, some not, don’t know if it is too far though?


Im in krugersdorp. Magalies is around the corner. Ill check it out. Thx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im in krugersdorp. Magalies is around the corner. Ill check it out. Thx


Check out Willow Waters just past Muldersdrift 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Had a great ending to a good year,and a wonderfull start to an even better year.
Happy new year Braaimanne!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> Had a great ending to a good year,and a wonderfull start to an even better year.
> Happy new year Braaimanne!


Awesome rainbow nation pic. Its that or you have really weird hands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Awesome rainbow nation pic. Its that or you have really weird hands


Me and @hot.chillie35 and she also complained about my sunburnt hands.
The good thing about working in the sun all day is I'm out in nature and The view is exellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Awesome rainbow nation pic. Its that or you have really weird hands



@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Last night of camping braai check

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Finally , a stukkie vleis (and some chicken)

Reo Black aka Thumper keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

That time of the day 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

That looks epic @RenaldoRheeder 
The pipe is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Januworry so bad, nobody having a braai?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix

This month is sooo looong! But managed to find a leftover piece of holiday rump in the freezer.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> View attachment 155684
> This month is sooo looong! But managed to find a leftover piece of holiday rump in the freezer.


It’s not that long. 

Payday on the 92nd of January should be on us soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Last lazy Sunday braai before back to graft Monday....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance

Skaap ribbetjies oppie kole gebraai.



Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Fantasties @Raindance 
Looks tasty
I am hungry now

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Had a great ending to a good year,and a wonderfull start to an even better year.
> Happy new year Braaimanne!


Like the T-bone ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Daniel said:


> Last lazy Sunday braai before back to graft Monday....
> 
> View attachment 155754



something missing here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> something missing here


Agree, let me guess, some of Charles Glass’s finest in that horrible glass of his.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

vicTor said:


> something missing here


Beer was hiding in the shallows.....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Daniel said:


> Beer was hiding in the shallows.....


You did not disappoint then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chicken again 

Skyline and the abalone Hotcig keeping me company. Love this mod and tank

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Vanaant, slaaibraai! Beenbekkie piri piri.



Groetnis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

I forgot to take a pic of the braai today 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

My usual Sunday evening braai. Skapie op Januworry

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Looks lekker tasty @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's braai time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The usual, no Januworries

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The usual, no Januworries
> View attachment 156964



I'm so in need of a Lamb Rib rack. Haven't had a braai in 3 weeks.

I sommer dislike that photo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> I'm so in need of a Lamb Rib rack. Haven't had a braai in 3 weeks.
> 
> I sommer dislike that photo.


Lucky you, I last braaied in Jan 2018, first couldn’t get up, then for kids not being able to join. Lucky for Brad’s 21st it was a braai, otherwise I would have forgotten what a good tanned rump would taste like. 

Jason is getting up at 05:00, yes I’m being overtly optimistic, we’ll see, and going to braai ribs in 3 weeks time, having it for lunch in Potch that day, can’t believe the accommodation Brad’s is in have banned braaing from the roof.  Maybe some people got up but couldn’t come down again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Lucky you, I last braaied in Jan 2018, first couldn’t get up, then for kids not being able to join. Lucky for Brad’s 21st it was a braai, otherwise I would have forgotten what a good tanned rump would taste like.
> 
> Jason is getting up at 05:00, yes I’m being overtly optimistic, we’ll see, and going to braai ribs in 3 weeks time, having it for lunch in Potch that day, can’t believe the accommodation Brad’s is in have banned braaing from the roof.  Maybe some people got up but couldn’t come down again.



Well if you are in Centurion we should make a plan about that. It's my off week coming up and I will be tanning a few tjoppies.

Back at varsity they also banned braaing from the res' roof. But banning doesn't necessarily make it illegal. I know it doesn't make sense but after a few brandies between a couple of LLB students there was plenty of loopholes found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Diet steak tonight.




Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks wholesome @Raindance !!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Diet steak tonight.
> 
> View attachment 157441
> 
> 
> Regards


Diet? Thats half a cow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Diet? Thats half a cow


Its lean beef! 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Gringo

Room Fogger said:


> Lucky you, I last braaied in Jan 2018


Nooit ou !!!! You make time for evering with a " ing ".... braaing, fishing, vaping,kiting,party ing ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Gringo said:


> Nooit ou !!!! You make time for evering with a " ing ".... braaing, fishing, vaping,kiting,party ing ...


You forgot to mention ... wel you know what ‘ing’ Im talking about.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Gringo

Raindance said:


> You forgot to mention ... wel you know what ‘ing’ Im talking about.
> 
> Regards


True that, but it after 8 and some kids might be on the forum...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

We all know this feeling






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Raindance @Gringo 
1 -ing done and dusted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> @Raindance @Gringo
> 1 -ing done and dusted.
> View attachment 157541



Was going to say the fire is being lit at 12:00.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

With my new favourite setup

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Friday, time to relax . FIRST THIS


Then some of this

En dan GAAN ONS BRAAI.To everyone out there doing the same ,CHEERS enjoy may you all have a lekker weekend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

Also want to braai now

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Also want to braai now



So did I but got lazy so got KFC instead. 

Kids were happy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> So did I but got lazy so got KFC instead.
> 
> Kids were happy


KFC! On braai day! Napoleon got sent into exile for crimes far less serious!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JurgensSt

Braai check







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That looks great @JurgensSt !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gringo

Adephi said:


> View attachment 158164


Gooi mielies !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> KFC! On braai day! Napoleon got sent into exile for crimes far less serious!
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Surf and Turf...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

That looks awesome @Gringo !
Now I'm hungry

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Asterix

Gringo said:


> Surf and Turf...
> View attachment 158426
> View attachment 158427


Bliksem!! Now I’m starving! Been many years since I’ve had crayfish tails! Looking good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gringo

Asterix said:


> Bliksem!! Now I’m starving! Been many years since I’ve had crayfish tails! Looking good!


It was... hahahaha. Now my stock is finished... luckily the season is opening in March..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @Gringo that is what I call a BRAAI!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

For this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Saintjie



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Coals almost ready

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

My rump and boerewors could not compete with Mr ribs and lobster. But my braaibroodjies can beat even caviar

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## G+3

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My rump and boerewors could not compete with Mr ribs and lobster. But my braaibroodjies can beat even caviar
> View attachment 158469


@Jean claude Vaaldamme Ja, and maybe having to replace two mods no ronts for meat I suspect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

G+3 said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme Ja, and maybe having to replace two mods no ronts for meat I suspect


Theres always money for braai and brandewyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gringo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My rump and boerewors could not compete with Mr ribs and lobster. But my braaibroodjies can beat even caviar
> View attachment 158469


Hahaha... agree bud. Im also a sucker for a lekka braai brooitjie or pap.. looks good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Coals almost ready
> 
> View attachment 158459


You still loving you new pet puma?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> You still loving you new pet puma?


Very much so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My rump and boerewors could not compete with Mr ribs and lobster. But my braaibroodjies can beat even caviar
> View attachment 158469


Looks great, goes perfectly with boerie and rump, meal done.

Now just tell me how you still have meat for a braai this time of Ferderwuary .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Thirstday works as well!



Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time tonight! I love this new thingy you put the charcoal into and then just pop two firelighters at the bottom and leave it for a while... then pour the charcoal out and braai! Really clever!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh yes! Nothing better than a braai! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Braai time tonight! I love this new thingy you put the charcoal into and then just pop two firelighters at the bottom and leave it for a while... then pour the charcoal out and braai! Really clever!
> View attachment 158776



You don't braai often?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> You don't braai often?



Nope... probably twice a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... probably twice a month.


Think what @Adephi was trying to say is that thingy is not new. Think its called chimney starter and Weber made it popular in SA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think what @Adephi was trying to say is that thingy is not new. Think its called chimney starter and Weber made it popular in SA.



I only discovered it on the Xmas holidays!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Think what @Adephi was trying to say is that thingy is not new. Think its called chimney starter and Weber made it popular in SA.



Not sure who made it, but I remember my dad had one when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Da vat hy nou... as die beat drop, sit ek my vleisie op..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G

It's that time!






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

This one looks better. Oh happy days!!!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Time to get the fire going for a lunch time braai

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

AneesEbrahim said:


> View attachment 159516
> 
> 
> Time to get the fire going for a lunch time braai


Great photo there! Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Eventually remembered to take a pic lol





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Was a lovely evening in PE last night 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

Bit late but the JD’s were just too good last night.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Almost time









Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that's so cool!
Love it!

Is that straight from the phone camera or is it made from a short video with some other app?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It from Google Pics. Google pics does it all by itself. It makes videos and changes pics and makes suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It from Google Pics. Google pics does it all by itself. It makes videos and changes pics and makes suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, thats great
So did that animation need several pics to be uploaded?


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 160129



Now you just need one of these.






Hands look a bit busy there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow, thats great
> So did that animation need several pics to be uploaded?



Yes there were a series of pics taken on the iPhone and when it uploaded to Google Pics it automatically made an animated GIF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> Wow, thats great
> So did that animation need several pics to be uploaded?


On a Iphone, one option on camera is Live photo. It takes like a second or two short video with sound. If you want to send it then say on whatsapp, it will ask send as gif, and then convert it to gif

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ahhh a lekker Frid...... o crap I mean Thursday braai.A few tjoppies in the Weber. And if anyone ELSE is doing the same ENJOY and CHEERS

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160605
> 
> Ahhh a lekker Frid...... o crap I mean Thursday braai.A few tjoppies in the Weber. And if anyone ELSE is doing the same ENJOY and CHEERS


Those choppies look lonely. Wheres the braai broodjies?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SmokeyJoe said:


> Those choppies look lonely. Wheres the braai broodjies?


They will be on the menu for the braai tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Lekker Friday Chicken in the Weber with some Twisp Cubano.


Plus some Rodeo ,18 mg nic and before I get into trouble my braai broodjies. May everyone have a awesome weekend Cheers

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160735
> Lekker Friday Chicken in the Weber with some Twisp Cubano.
> View attachment 160736
> 
> Plus some Rodeo ,18 mg nic and before I get into trouble my braai broodjies. May everyone have a awesome weekend Cheers


Is @SmokeyJoe your "wit broodjie"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Christos said:


> Is @SmokeyJoe your "wit broodjie"


No @Christos it is some braai sauce on the braai broodjie.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> No @Christos it is some braai sauce on the braai broodjie.


Oh come on @MrGSmokeFree 
I thought we had something special

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Ok ok. I get it. @SmokeyJoe's white sauce is to die for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> Ok ok. I get it. @SmokeyJoe's white sauce is to die for!


Its actually cheese sauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Ok ok. I get it. @SmokeyJoe's white sauce is to die for!





SmokeyJoe said:


> Its actually cheese sauce

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160735
> Lekker Friday Chicken in the Weber with some Twisp Cubano.
> View attachment 160736
> 
> Plus some Rodeo ,18 mg nic and before I get into trouble my braai broodjies. May everyone have a awesome weekend Cheers


That chicken just looks perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That chicken just looks perfect


You must try it with cheese sauce

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SmokeyJoe said:


> You must try it with cheese sauce


I am really glad I am done eating before I read further posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I am really glad I am done eating before I read further posts


Hahahaha. Sorry bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That chicken just looks perfect


It was perfect @Jean claude Vaaldamme and it was without any @SmokeyJoe "white or cheese sauce."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ummm and now it is lekker load shedding time again jippeee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its actually cheese sauce


That's what happens when the sauce sits past its sell by date

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> That's what happens when the sauce sits past its sell by date


Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

It's that time!






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> It's that time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Dogs and dad waiting for the fire to be ready for chickens!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

One for me and one for the rest of the family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Time to give the Rio and HF V1 some love. This setup still stands up to the newer vape gear out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous @RayDeny 
Reos rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jansen

Lekker Saturday night braai!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lekker @Jansen !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Load shedding braai

Reactions: Like 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

That Dani Mini never ceases to cause major FOMO @Rob Fisher 
Even when you doing a braai - there's the Dani Mini!!!
Stop it now

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Da vat hy! Lekker brus

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker @Daniel


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jippp that time again.May you all have a awesome weekend.Cheers

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Again





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Lekker Braai Check with Darth Vader. 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Cant braai tomorrow, so rump and salad sticks tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> salad sticks



Those salad sticks look lekker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Good news: No Loadshedding today 

Bad news: Eskom maintenance 8am - 4pm 

Good news: Have to Braai 

Better News: Batteries Charged 





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the braai @acorn 

Such an awesome set up !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

acorn said:


> Good news: No Loadshedding today
> 
> Bad news: Eskom maintenance 8am - 4pm
> 
> Good news: Have to Braai
> 
> Better News: Batteries Charged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Loving your setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Enjoy the braai @acorn
> 
> Such an awesome set up !!





Paul33 said:


> Loving your setup



Thanks guys, great setup, I have 2 of these, identical setups, my Reo's never dissapoints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Thanks guys, great setup, I have 2 of these, identical setups, my Reo's never dissapoints.



And I like that finish
I should have gotten one of those.
Very robust I believe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Chicken on the braai

Dvarw looking on. She better behave after my episode of discovering a loose screw. Haha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Klaar gewerk!!! SWAMBO had some tasks around the house for me today. Putting a mesh disposable tank through its paces on request from our local vape vendor (he likes me a lot, I'm a good customer and he occasionally gives me coils or cotton etc to test and give him feedback on) Some Namibian "Sparkling Bread" and a very well steeped Me Time from TKO. Sit gat, rus bene, hang b....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Klaar gewerk!!! SWAMBO had some tasks around the house for me today. Putting a mesh disposable tank through its paces on request from our local vape vendor (he likes me a lot, I'm a good customer and he occasionally gives me coils or cotton etc to test and give him feedback on) Some Namibian "Sparkling Bread" and a very well steeped Me Time from TKO. Sit gat, rus bene, hang b....
> View attachment 161529
> View attachment 161530


@Dela Rey Steyn if you braai on the inside of the cage what is on the outside of the cage if I may ask.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn if you braai on the inside of the cage what is on the outside of the cage if I may ask.



Tsotsi's and Eskom... Was to lazy to Braai outside so just started up the old kettle Braai "onder die afdak" man moet rus ook...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Wife asked what was I drinking. So I told her. Now she's not speaking to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Wife asked what was I drinking. So I told her. Now she's not speaking to me.
> View attachment 161614



Bwwaahaa @Adephi 
Thats classic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Lovely evening in the Bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn if you braai on the inside of the cage what is on the outside of the cage if I may ask.


Lions and tigers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

It's potjie time!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## James Stewart

Yip Yip

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB

Pulse 80W & Wasp Nano with PMS. Pulse X & Recurve with Morpheus. Braai check heaven! 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Gringo

Why not pig and tortoise... ???

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Tortoise @Gringo !
No man!
What you eating tortoise for ?
lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gringo

Silver said:


> Tortoise @Gringo !
> No man!
> What you eating tortoise for ?
> lol



Hahahah in afrikaans we call it " Skilpaaitjies "... its liver wrapped in fat... and looks like a tortoise. We also wrap it in the shape of wors... that is called " Pofadder "... very, very, very tasty. Infact come think about it... there is still one left and im going to chow it now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> Hahahah in afrikaans we call it " Skilpaaitjies "... its liver wrapped in fat... and looks like a tortoise. We also wrap it in the shape of wors... that is called " Pofadder "... very, very, very tasty. Infact come think about it... there is still one left and im going to chow it now.



Oh ok - LOL
Have heard of skipaaitjies - but didnt know it was livers 
Nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Before




After

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

oh my gosh @Gringo
Now you making me hungry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Asterix

I love skilpaaitjies. Just not sure my heart does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Thursday is washing day but also works as a braai day!



One for @Silver:



The end result:



All those chips are going to make me fat....

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Raindance 

Those chips look amazing - with the chilli sauce - Yeah baby!

Dont worry it wont make you fat - its good for you - and far less harmful than eating chocolates or Donuts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Vannaand gaan ons braai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

https://www.finglobal.com/2015/10/23/you-have-not-eaten-until-youve-eaten-a-braai-pie/

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 163580
> 
> https://www.finglobal.com/2015/10/23/you-have-not-eaten-until-youve-eaten-a-braai-pie/



Looks lovely @lesvaches 
Except the pics on that link dont have a vape nearby

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Beethoven

Just a little chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Kirsty101

Saturnight braai and games night. Awesome times with awesome people.....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That looks great @Kirsty101 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Lovely evening in the Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think your braai glass is starting to lean over... No more for him please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Pod braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Sunday eve braai. 



Not everything went my way this weekend but with chops marinating who cares?

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Raindance
> 
> Those chips look amazing - with the chilli sauce - Yeah baby!
> 
> Dont worry it wont make you fat - its good for you - and far less harmful than eating chocolates or Donuts



People have been telling me I look like I have lost weight recently... Must be the donuts!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> People have been telling me I look like I have lost weight recently... Must be the donuts!



Maybe its sagging to your love handles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> People have been telling me I look like I have lost weight recently... Must be the donuts!


If you’ve lost more weight you can play a crack in a wall in the next bond movie  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Saterday Bulls vs Reds Loftus braai, A quick wors roll before the game at Affies Rugby field. Was my first ever live stadium game and was a great game with the bulls winning 32 - 17!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Due to end of the month and incoming vape gear.... the pig is lonely and thin.. no skillpaaitjies or chops..

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Chicken on the braai

Reo and Blackbird doing the braai today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

And so it was time for a braai





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Potjie day





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Good Friday everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

More chicken - yesterday’s was too good we had to do it again!

This time the Skyline is doing the braaing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Man, that looks tasty @Jean claude Vaaldamme !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> Man, that looks tasty @Jean claude Vaaldamme !!!


Thanks, bit of a fail tonight. With pork chops I normally smear some proper mustard over like English or american mustard then on braai sprinkle some brown sugar over. Make one great honey and mustard. But I had no mustard, so just used the chip&dip honey and mustard that the kids use on their chips. But it burnt fast on the fat and tasted like candyfloss crackling kids loved it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Sometimes the patience is a bit min...
Regards!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG - Smoked Brisket! Damn! That was good! @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 164309


Next time give course salt a try on the fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Next time give course salt a try on the fat.


Or Steers seasoning salt. A nice thick layer on the fat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Lazy Sunday braai. Nobody in the mood to cook. So just having a quick braai with braaibroodjies on

the way

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Just coz the can matches my drip tip lolz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

And so ladies and gentlemen, it is that time again!





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> View attachment 164806
> Sometimes the patience is a bit min...
> Regards!



Awesome photo @Raindance !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Silver said:


> Awesome photo @Raindance !


+1 absolutely agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Da vat hy nou.. payday varkie !!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA

Wood fire going






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

Monday braai with the Pulse and Iconic keeping company.

This is the only fully regulated mod that has lasted me more than 4 months without a single issue.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Election day braai we made our mark now we feast.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Kirsty101 said:


> Election day braai we made our mark now we feast.....
> View attachment 165946


Is that a small braai or a dinosaur tjop??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely picture @Kirsty101 
Captures the moment so well. Vote, vape and braai!
Marvellous

@Juan_G is right - that chop looks huge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kirsty101

Juan_G said:


> Is that a small braai or a dinosaur tjop??


That's a dino steak on a standard Weber lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 166223



Fabulous !
Taviro and braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Kirsty101 said:


> Election day braai we made our mark now we feast.....
> View attachment 165946


I had a big lunch today and thought that will be it in terms of food today. Then I saw this! Steak defrosting...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 166223


Is that the dejavu RDTA @Dela Rey Steyn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> Is that the dejavu RDTA @Dela Rey Steyn?


Yes it is, flavour banger of note this Rdta!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yes it is, flavour banger of note this Rdta!


I’ve been eyeballing it for a while now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeballing it for a while now



it really is a pity our "eyeballs" dont have their own wallets isnt it ?

get a job eyeballs !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Blame @Kirsty101 

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

c'est ce bon!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Kirsty101

Raindance said:


> View attachment 166237
> Blame @Kirsty101
> 
> Regards




I still think mine was bigger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Kirsty101 said:


> I still think mine was bigger


Lol! Now you sound so “male”! Lol. Sorry . Lol. Probably was by the way!

Regards


----------



## Kirsty101

Raindance said:


> Lol! Now you sound so “male”! Lol. Sorry . Lol. Probably was by the way!
> 
> Regards




Lol nope all female all the way lmao. 
That steak looked on point though hope you enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Kirsty101 said:


> I still think mine was bigger


That's what she said....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> it really is a pity our "eyeballs" dont have their own wallets isnt it ?
> 
> get a job eyeballs !


Lazy eyeballs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kirsty101

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's what she said....



What can I say bigger is always better

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Kirsty101 said:


> What can I say bigger is always better



It’s not the size that counts... it’s how many mah in the battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Congrats to all the fathers who made Mothers Day possible

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Amir said:


> It’s not the size that counts... it’s how many mah in the battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Now stealing that quote lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 166310

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovel @GerharddP 
Show those Nederlanders how we do it here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

After a really crappy week on Nightshift there is only one way to un"wine".

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> After a really crappy week on Nightshift there is only one way to un"wine".
> 
> View attachment 166936


Jou bliksem! Nou gaan ek ook moet Braai! Who shares a Braai post on a Monday? Honestly!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Nevermind, SWAMBO soek pasta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Jou bliksem! Nou gaan ek ook moet Braai! Who shares a Braai post on a Monday? Honestly!!!


Never mind that, who still has that amount of meat left this time of the month. Only veg left here, so chicken burgers it was for tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Never mind that, who still has that amount of meat left this time of the month. Only veg left here, so chicken burgers it was for tonight.



Those are the last if the tenderised steaks. Not even proper steaks. But I had to get back at my neighbour who has been torturing me with his lamb chops over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Forgot to post pic of last night's braai



Ooh and last Sundays ribs also

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Its cruel to post braai pics like that after dinner
Making me hungry all over again !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I just can't wait for Friday to come so now is the perfect time for


and later this


And to anyone out there doing the same Cheers enjoy it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I just can't wait for Friday to come so now is the perfect time for
> View attachment 167197
> 
> and later this
> View attachment 167198
> 
> And to anyone out there doing the same Cheers enjoy it



Unfortunately, not me @MrGSmokeFree - but cheers anyway!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

Yip... it was a good baai... rib with a Sharks win...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

The time has come

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The usual sunday night braai., no work for tomorrow, so got a bit tipsy on the brannas

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks lekker @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Cheers!


----------



## GerharddP

Bday check...more to come

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Forgot to post pic of last night's braai
> View attachment 166945


noob question, how long does it take to cook that fat steak ? or was it cooked before you put it on the braai?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> noob question, how long does it take to cook that fat steak ? or was it cooked before you put it on the braai?



If you braai a steak for more than 5 minutes we cannot be considered as friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## GerharddP

Adephi said:


> If you braai a steak for more than 5 minutes we cannot be considered as friends


The magic blue spray needs to revive it else its not steak

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Adephi said:


> If you braai a steak for more than 5 minutes we cannot be considered as friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> noob question, how long does it take to cook that fat steak ? or was it cooked before you put it on the braai?


Depends on how hot your coals are. Normally for steak the hotter the better, but for that thickness I tone down a bit, just normal heat like for lamb chops and braai it for 5-10 min. You need that big piece of fat t get cooked before it burns. If you seal both sides properly before the first turn each side, then the meat itself does not get cooked in the middel to quick, so you can still have medium/rare after a longer braai


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Braai check incoming!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167921


so i have been eating a "f****** ruined steak all these years

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> so i have been eating a "f****** ruined steak all these years


That is the saddest post I've read today, please come and visit so I can show you the light brother...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 167925
> View attachment 167920
> View attachment 167918
> View attachment 167919
> 
> Bday check...more to come



That is marvellous @GerharddP 
So lekker to see top braai photos from overseas.
Show those nederlanders how we braai
hope you had a good birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> noob question, how long does it take to cook that fat steak ? or was it cooked before you put it on the braai?



Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar - I get similar steaks to what @Jean claude Vaaldamme has in his photo. I get them from this butcher in Craighall (here in JHB). They've been there for years. Incidentally, the VapeKing shop in Craighall opened next door to them. But I've been going to that butcher on and off for years. They prepare incredible rump and fillet steaks - ready for the braai.

They are thick and top quality.

I do them for about 12 minutes and they are perfect. 3 minutes each side - then another 3 minutes on each side. I don't know why but that just works perfectly. I have a gas braai with volcanic rocks - not a charcoal braai. Not sure of the temps but that amount of time works for me. I set my burners to the highest full blast setting.

I have had a few visitors come for those steaks in the past and without fail they comment on how excellently they turned out and how amazing they taste.

So for me for thick steaks, 12 minutes is the magic number on my braai setup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Ruff day, so we braai







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Braaing some ribs while vaping some purple rain on a dwarf while listing to Dexter series 8 soundtrack. Not to worry, neighbors are safe ... as long as the do not piss me off...



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tinykey

Stawberry and cream with nice braai

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

groot honger


Well dan doen ons dit: 

Meraai laat ons braai
Jan hiers net roadkill kraai...
en n stukkie van daai hoener
wat jy gesteel het innie Baai.
ok, la waai...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

After braai to keep warm





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Father’s Day means boys night out in my circle... Prawn braai and good company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Amir
That looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Bulldog

Mouthwatering @Amir

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Amir said:


> Father’s Day means boys night out in my circle... Prawn braai and good company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I can say is WOW and  @Amir I love prawns and that looks super LEKKER!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Amir
> That looks amazing



That was just the first round... I did 20 boxes with 25 tiger prawns per box. No serving platters either. Straight off the braai into the belly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> That was just the first round... I did 20 boxes with 25 tiger prawns per box. No serving platters either. Straight off the braai into the belly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You guys ate 500 prawns 
How many of you were there?
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> You guys ate 500 prawns
> How many of you were there?
> Lol



23 men strong  
There was 8-10 prawns left over which the caretaker demolished so not a single prawn went to waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

After that post here is some club steaks. @Amir you win

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> 23 men strong
> There was 8-10 prawns left over which the caretaker demolished so not a single prawn went to waste.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My goodness
What a gathering of men with appetites !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Wildtuin braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA

OK I've forgotten how dark it gets in SA - still light and sunny in UK. I was just invited to a birthday braai, which the British call a BBQ here, in an hour and it's my cousin's birthday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> OK I've forgotten how dark it gets in SA - still light and sunny in UK. I was just invited to a birthday braai, which the British call a BBQ here, in an hour and it's my cousin's birthday.



We need pics of the BBQ @RainstormZA !


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wildtuin braai
> View attachment 169967



Wildtuin braai is tops @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> We need pics of the BBQ @RainstormZA !


I couldn't get a pic as there were too many people last night and by the time I wanted to, my cousin's husband had finished cooking. 

But here's one of the party, you'll see the BBQ in the background is covered by the plum tree lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Nou gan ons braai!






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Marechal said:


> View attachment 170055



Tasty looking @Marechal 
Thanks, now Im hungry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Sunday chill





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Some dry aged steaks to begin with. Accompanied with a lovely Pale Ale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Proper meat for a change 

Hadaly doing service

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Friday evening weekend starter.



Regards

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Beethoven said:


> View attachment 171448


That is a great pic @Beethoven.

Regards


----------



## Beethoven

Raindance said:


> That is a great pic @Beethoven.
> 
> Regards


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I need a break and some meat

Friday afternoon vleis

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Jansen

Saturday braai fun with some caramel popcorn

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Lovely evening in the Friendly City 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Late afternoon braai , just me and a friend .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks tasty @ARYANTO 
But where's the vape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> That looks tasty @ARYANTO
> But where's the vape?


Sorry the vape was keeping the beer company ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Daar loop hy nou...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

braai sal ons braai... da vat hy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

It is a stunning day in Port Elizabeth 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Proper meat again

Reo Black and Billet Box posing for the braai check pic

Lekker Sunday afternoon chill before a big week coming up...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Nice slow Sunday afternoon veggie braai.



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Finish the week with a braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

JurgensSt said:


> Finish the week with a braai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Likewise!



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Likewise!
> View attachment 173809
> 
> 
> Regards



@Raindance - where's the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> @Raindance - where's the vape?


Ooops!


Sorted!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Ooops!
> View attachment 173810
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Regards



Magic @Raindance 
What a device for a braai pic
Man that is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Magic @Raindance
> What a device for a braai pic
> Man that is great


Even after so long, few things (if any?) can beat a Reo and OL16. Running it with a peach and apricot tea juice with just a touch of ice called FruiTea. Delicious!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Even after so long, few things (if any?) can beat a Reo and OL16. Running it with a peach and apricot tea juice with just a touch of ice called FruiTea. Delicious!
> 
> Regards



Agreed @Raindance , the Reo/OL16 is a very special setup indeed. Such a glorious and instant flavour machine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Long weekend starter braai.


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Long Weekend Reboot.


Happy woman's day ladies, now get back into the kitchen and get the meat and dips ready for the braai!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

Porterhouse steaks with the Reo and my new flavour nipple keeping guard..

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Adephi !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

The best way to end a week







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## StompieZA

Its the weekend baby!! Have a lekker one





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Braai time






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Da vat hy nou..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Adephi said:


> Da vat hy nou..
> 
> View attachment 176766


 
Not fair! I will sommer braai tonights chicken ala king pasta im that lus for a braai!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

StompieZA said:


> Not fair! I will sommer braai tonights chicken ala king pasta im that lus for a braai!



Chicken ala king potjie. Now there is an idea for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> Chicken ala king potjie. Now there is an idea for the weekend.


Seeing some %$&*§¥£ individual who painted for me borrowed mine without my permission and doesn’t know what I’m talking about when asking him to return it the only potjie I can do is a small poker bet untill I have money to replace. It’s going to be a long summer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

First braai at new home

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Juan_G 
Wishing you well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Juan_G said:


> First braai at new home
> View attachment 177100


Didnt you quit vaping?


----------



## vicTor

Juan_G said:


> First braai at new home
> View attachment 177100



here's to many many more !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Juan_G said:


> First braai at new home
> View attachment 177100


Wishing you all the best for your future in your new home.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Too cold [never] to braai so it's banana smothered in caramel ,rolled in a pancake night tonight .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt you quit vaping?


In the process of quitting. Down to 0.5mg juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Too cold [never] to braai so it's banana smothered in caramel ,rolled in a pancake night tonight .



Sounds marvellous and delicious @ARYANTO 
Better than me - I think i will raid the peanut butter tonight. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Too cold [never] to braai so it's banana smothered in caramel ,rolled in a pancake night tonight .


You had cold, we not.


This is not normal for this time of year.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Asterix



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Week ending braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Raindance

Some ribs to round off the weekend.



Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## WBotha

Voopoo drag with zeus x rta and a nice ''skaap rib op die kole''

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Nou gaan ons braai!



Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Meat looks tasty @Raindance 
Making me hungry - 

What juice are you vaping in that OL16?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely Saturday braai
Meat nearly ready

Vape is almost empty. Needs a refill

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Meat looks tasty @Raindance
> Making me hungry -
> 
> What juice are you vaping in that OL16?


Purple Rain @Silver.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This thread has made me hungry! Off to Butcher Block for a Jalapeno Fillet! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

Raindance said:


> Nou gaan ons braai!
> View attachment 177665
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Lekker worsssss lekker boere worrrsss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Not braai but ox tail pooitjie and a good @BaD Mountain Apache Leaf om the Gen and Zeus Subohm






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

End of the week braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Sunday chicken on the braai

It’s hot

What do you know my mystique needs refilling again so it’s the mighty evod keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA

Silver said:


> Sunday chicken on the braai
> 
> It’s hot
> 
> What do you know my mystique needs refilling again so it’s the mighty evod keeping me company.


Wooowww dis 'n lang atty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SparkySA said:


> Wooowww dis 'n lang atty



Lol
It looks longer from the photo angle @SparkySA , but yes it’s a longish type first generation MTL atty

PS - chicken was tasty

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B

This thread better light up tomorrow... (pun intended)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerrieP

Braai day, 14yr Wedding Anniversary... Blessed...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Did my patriotic duty yesterday, did you?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Hoe loop hy?

So loop hy...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Back to the salt mines braai after two weeks of parole... sigh...


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Monday braai check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB

Lovely Saturday evening for a braai. Topside Dual and Profile RDA keeping me company! 





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Sunday lunch

Meat this time 

Skyline doing the honours

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Sunday evening.

A couple of rumps and wors. Paul’s RY4 back in the tank. (Which made we wonder if anybody has heard from @Paul33 lately?)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Chicken on the braai for Saturday

It’s hot today

Fruity menthol in the Skyline cooling me down

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

And this was the plate of food from the braai

Was so tasty

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> And this was the plate of food from the braai
> 
> Was so tasty


@Silver that looks super lekker  and those potatoes looks Yummy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Silver that looks super lekker  and those potatoes looks Yummy.



Thanks @MrGSmokeFree , the chicken was my doing - the rest was my dear wife - she loves cooking - and makes us lovely tasty food - i am very lucky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein

Silver said:


> And this was the plate of food from the braai
> 
> Was so tasty


Undo my previous rating, this plate make me hungry just looking at it....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Vleis & wors today

Skyline still doing duty but had a refill last night.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Me and my kids' first braai on my new built in braai. Been saving for 2 years for this

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Congrats @SmokeyJoe , it looks super!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

rest in peace my old friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> rest in peace my old friend
> 
> View attachment 180738



Just a scratch. You can still braai on the right hand side. Just braai twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Meat and a bit of chicken

Skyline watching

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> rest in peace my old friend
> 
> View attachment 180738


Should that not be “rust” in peace @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Should that not be “rust” in peace @vicTor



...lol, brilliant !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> rest in peace my old friend
> 
> View attachment 180738


*pieces

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> rest in peace my old friend
> 
> View attachment 180738


Nothing a "sinkplaat" can't fix

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GerrieP

Men can also "multi task"...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Last braai before going back to the dungeons of hell tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Post Rugby World Cup Final
Bokke did us proud!

Vleis and wors

Skyline and Evod doing service
Very different devices but each with their purpose
HE and LE
#strongerTogether

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

What a weekend. My voice is still gone from screaming my lungs out yesterday. What a game. Still think Faf is a womble though.

Anyway, last braai for the weekend with my kids (my best friends as well). Their favourite. Ribs and chicken. Trusty Gear RTA and Puma to keep me company

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cheers may you all have a lekker weekend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Cheers back at you @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Start that fire expidisiously

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Snoek on the menu today with a secret Pied Piper vape on the side 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Just some chicken 

But it will be tasty 

Skyline checking on the progress

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Snoek on the menu today with a secret Pied Piper vape on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pics of snoek is banned from this thread due to Gautengers that have to witness the deliciousness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Ending the weekend in style






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been a while since we had a braai!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Time to burn some wood and relax and have a lekker braai with my tobacco vape juice in my hand. And if you are doing the same enjoy! Cheers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Ga nou braai





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Geniet julle sondag





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Nothing serious , just a chill session .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Today marks my last day of work for the year. That's cause for celebration me thinks. 





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

NOOB said:


> Today marks my last day of work for the year. That's cause for celebration me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Enjoy it @NOOB!!!
Celebration indeed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Too damn cold to braai in Gauteng. Not that im complaining, the rain the past week is such a blessing

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## NOOB

We desperately need some rain in the EC. Forecast for next week looks promising, but we'll have to wait and see. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Keeping my fingers crossed for you @NOOB , and also for the other areas that desperately need the rain. We have been fortunate to get what we have, but now it the drought areas turn.

Ps, I also need to fix a small leak due to a loose roof nail, so I need a day or so of sunshine to redo and reseal, then it can go for it again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Starting with some fish

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Another long tough week draws to a close. Holiday is needed

But first a few pieces of meat

Skyline doing the braai honours

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Braai’ing for one. By the way, do these pants make my arse look big?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

That essential part of every braai!


Braaibrootjies!

Amaaandla!

Regareds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> do these pants make my arse look big?



No. Cute as always

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No. Cute as always


I have given this a great deal of thought yet I still can not figure out how to respond to this...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> I still can not figure out how to respond to this...



I thought it might worry you..... Job done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Wibbekies oppie kole gabraai! Jeeeha!



Groetnis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time! Chops and Boerie for now and Fillet for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Skål !!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> Skål !!!
> 
> View attachment 185905


Nice , like the other item you've got in your hand !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Last Friday braai for 2019






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Final braai check for 2019







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Early fire starting for now





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The vaper said:


> Early fire starting for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Beautiful table. Sleeper wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Beautiful table. Sleeper wood?


Its not sleeper wood not sure what type of wood it is 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Very lekke at Manzi Monata





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The vaper said:


> Very lekke at Manzi Monata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


How is it there? Ive been looking for a different resort to take my kids to than the usual place


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is it there? Ive been looking for a different resort to take my kids to than the usual place


Nevermind. I see its a timeshare resort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nevermind. I see its a timeshare resort


We got the place on my in law's vacation point system and its quite and nice atmosphere and is very well maintained 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday night braai

Best way to end the weekend






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time! Stratum Sub Mariner with Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is it there? Ive been looking for a different resort to take my kids to than the usual place



There's a resort further south called Cape town.its Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Loadshedding on National Beer day. A pleasant inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Forgot to take pics of the meat... was rather peckish so as soon it was ready I nailed it like a caveman!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Yeah! I’m that guy that makes the neighbors drool midweek! 


Sorry, F****n Sorry

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Yum yum!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 191557
> 
> Yum yum!
> 
> Regards



That just looks perfect!.
Winner timing, practice again tomorrow same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

It’s Miller time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

When you to lazy to make two fires. Porkbelly, wings and boerewors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

You should get another grid with spacers welded on. Or just a spacer base where you can just add or remove the second grid. Then you put the wors on top and the drippings will also baste what's on the bottom rack. You can even put the wings on there next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerrieP

Sunday family lockdown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> View attachment 191557
> 
> Yum yum!
> 
> Regards


Eish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Eish!


Double eish you sure it's dead lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> Double eish you sure it's dead lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


That's the perfect deadness a steak should be!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Last braai before the Purge starts







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Stay safe out there vapers. It's going to be a rough one

But first a Snoekie...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

JurgensSt said:


> Last braai before the Purge starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


You can still braai but at your house 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

The vaper said:


> You can still braai but at your house
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I know.

But this braai is as a free man.
This weekends braai will be as a man locked down


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cheers  Vape family! Stay safe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Phill

Quick afternoon braai

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 192991
> View attachment 192992
> View attachment 192993
> 
> Cheers  Vape family! Stay safe


Did you use a pizza stone or just directly on the grid?

P.S. it looks delicious

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SmokeyJoe said:


> Did you use a pizza stone or just directly on the grid?
> 
> P.S. it looks delicious


No pizza stone needed. I just use the weber charcoal bins ( as per attached pictures) , All holes open on the lid and bottom of weber you need full heat but not direct heat. Once the pizza is in with the lid on, it is up to you how long it must be in and how crispy you like your pizza base . And for an extra "smokey" flavour just ad a few wet wood chips ( No fancy wood chips needed you can use wood chips from any braai wood)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nou gaan ons braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerrieP

Braai tyd....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerrieP said:


> Braai tyd....
> View attachment 193033


Are you braaing or protesting?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP

That's what u call Dry sekelbos...
Not this wet black wattle, siligna, paw paw tree kak people selling next to the road. Stocked up 40 bags for lock down. Keep safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday night braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Braai broodjies , Porra wors and choppies

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie

Not braai check but potjie check with the trusty old nano





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Phill

Another day, another braai.
Trust all you guys / girls are keeping safe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Let us tan some meat...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

This was yesterday. Forgot to post.

Some wors and some thin steaks
Burnt the one steak a bit , wasn’t watching properly. Hehe.

Evod1 doing duty

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Marechal

Lockdown Ribs

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Phill

Yet another braai........ Some VT's on the grill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Phill

Never thought that these words would ever come out of my mouth...... But really getting fed up with braaing‍

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## NOOB

Week one done and dusted. Celebrating!





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Lockdown braai #2. Really rationing this m**r expensive wood!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

I still don't know how to respond to this statement.
But I like the 0.0 on the Heineken.



Phill said:


> Never thought that these words would ever come out of my mouth...... But really getting fed up with braaing‍

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 193490
> 
> Lockdown braai #2. Really rationing this m**r expensive wood!
> 
> Regards


Start your fire with other wood and add these to the fire later.by the time you braai the crap wood would have burnt out and your coals should be perfect for the braai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Earlier today

Some lekker steak on the braai

Skyline keeping a beady eye on proceedings. 

Was very tasty

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

FOMO for real!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Haven't posted something in ages.

Hope everyone is safe and making the best of the isolation time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marechal

Some Spar budget steak and my faithful companion

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Kishan Ghela said:


> View attachment 193526
> 
> 
> Haven't posted something in ages.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and making the best of the isolation time



Great to see @Kishan Ghela 
As thread starter I am sure you are quite pleased at how this thread has taken shape amongst us South African braai lovers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Silver said:


> Great to see @Kishan Ghela
> As thread starter I am sure you are quite pleased at how this thread has taken shape amongst us South African braai lovers


Definitely  I am extremely proud, couldn't be happier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Double barrel and braai thongs in hand we shall conquer this new enemy too .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

...And a few of these ,[ ate the cherries already ]
Don't fear
when Aryanto is near .

If you look closely you can see my round ice balls , got these nifty silicone spheres that creates big round ice balls 
no need for 5 ice cubes to water your poison down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First Braai of the Lockdown! We are on the Fit Chef Diet but we needed some real food! Boerie, Lamb Tjops and Skaap Stertjies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Rob Fisher said:


> First Braai of the Lockdown! We are on the Fit Chef Diet but we needed some real food! Boerie, Lamb Tjops and Skaap Stertjies!
> View attachment 193693
> View attachment 193694
> View attachment 193695


Nice i think im on my 4th now lekke braai vapers





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Getting things started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Ruwaid said:


> Getting things started.
> View attachment 193817


Too cold for me to light the fire haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Some espetada's it will be..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> ...And a few of these ,[ ate the cherries already ]
> Don't fear
> when Aryanto is near .
> 
> If you look closely you can see my round ice balls , got these nifty silicone spheres that creates big round ice balls
> no need for 5 ice cubes to water your poison down.
> View attachment 193628



Don’t fear
When @ARYANTO is near 

Lol, that’s cool

PS - like your balls, where did you get the silicon ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Don’t fear
> When @ARYANTO is near
> 
> Lol, that’s cool
> 
> PS - like your balls, where did you get the silicon ?


Take-a- lot sells them in various shapes and sizes , fit the 2 halves together , top up and freeze - ''voila''
Ice balls !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chronix

Saterday braai check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Post Braai check

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Potjie check






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Chronix said:


> Saterday braai check
> 
> View attachment 193867



Lovely BB plate @Chronix 
I think @Amir had a similar looking one
Don’t tell me you bought his?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Lovely BB plate @Chronix
> I think @Amir had a similar looking one
> Don’t tell me you bought his?


He did!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> He did!



Ah, fantastic
Congrats @Chronix 
Such a beauty

I missed that sale completion , must admit I was tempted for a while when it went up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Ah, fantastic
> Congrats @Chronix
> Such a beauty
> 
> I missed that sale completion , must admit I was tempted for a while when it went up


Even me, if the funds were available, I would have taken it day 1 that it went up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

The best kaaswors in pta followed by some t-bones some garlic bread with some greek salad and a double brandy an coke
Dis mos die lewe





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Porterhouse followed but no pic cause I was hungry

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Some wors 

Reo Black standing to attention

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Tortilla wrap pie made in a Weber with jalapeno sauce

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Preparations were made,


and plans executed.



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Braai time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pizza on the go ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time! Rump Steak, Skaap Stertjies, Lamb Tjops and Boerie!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 194633
> 
> Regards


Basically you're saying there's light at the end of the tunnel.
Agree!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marechal

Quick midweek chicken kebab

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Real men braai outside. It’s been a while, wonder why I do not do this more often?



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> wonder why I do not do this more often?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

No smoking or vaping, going on 26 days 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Ugi

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 195008




CORONA..... ISH

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Marechal

Weekend family braai .........Damn I miss having friends over on weekends ....Lus vir n lekker kuier

Friday was worsbroodjie day



Saturday, Spareribs and braaibroodjie 



Sunday, slow grilled Flintstone ribs



Monday, steak

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Marechal said:


> Weekend family braai .........Damn I miss having friends over on weekends ....Lus vir n lekker kuier
> 
> Friday was worsbroodjie day
> View attachment 195138
> 
> 
> Saturday, Spareribs and braaibroodjie
> View attachment 195136
> 
> 
> Sunday, slow grilled Flintstone ribs
> View attachment 195139
> 
> 
> Monday, steak
> View attachment 195140



Tuesday, heartburn and high bp 

Just kidding... looks extra appetising while fasting

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Level 4 lockdown braai - a bit of steak

Flame shot!

Evod1 standing guard

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Marechal said:


> Weekend family braai .........Damn I miss having friends over on weekends ....Lus vir n lekker kuier
> 
> Friday was worsbroodjie day
> View attachment 195138
> 
> 
> Saturday, Spareribs and braaibroodjie
> View attachment 195136
> 
> 
> Sunday, slow grilled Flintstone ribs
> View attachment 195139
> 
> 
> Monday, steak
> View attachment 195140


Fxxx - missing an ''ice cold one ''

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 195355


Ooh I’m craving corona now ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Corona my nou!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

It’s a double Wiener !

Wors on the braai and Panama in the Skyline....

Lovely







PS - tagging Mr Wiener @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## mstrauss003

So my first photo post on here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

mstrauss003 said:


> So my first photo post on here...



Nice fire @mstrauss003 
Welcome to this thread - what a great thread it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

No rules against Braaing 2 days in a row! Thanks for setting the bar @Marechal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

First Lvl 4 braai






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dwarfy

Lekker buffelsfonteintjie en ‘n braaitjie...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Braai pitstop

Braai needs a clean too , lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Tired of braai ? check your next take away availability :
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...on-uber-eats-right-now.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok finally

Braai is clean
Well as clean as it’s going to get....

Bottom pan is clean and new silver foil. 
Rocks soaked, cleaned and dried
Internals got a basic clean
Top grill got a good soak and scrubbing with the metal brush but still couldn’t get them sparkling silver everywhere. 

There must be a degreaser that’s more powerful than plain old sunlight but I didn’t have any. So it was sunlight and elbow grease. Haha. 

Now I can’t wait for the next braai !!
Will probably be tmrw. Have some gorgeous steaks from our butcher up the road. 






And while I was cleaning I had an inquisitive visitor on the tiled floor... bright green. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Ok finally
> 
> Braai is clean
> Well as clean as it’s going to get....
> 
> Bottom pan is clean and new silver foil.
> Rocks soaked, cleaned and dried
> Internals got a basic clean
> Top grill got a good soak and scrubbing with the metal brush but still couldn’t get them sparkling silver everywhere.
> 
> There must be a degreaser that’s more powerful than plain old sunlight but I didn’t have any. So it was sunlight and elbow grease. Haha.
> 
> Now I can’t wait for the next braai !!
> Will probably be tmrw. Have some gorgeous steaks from our butcher up the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I was cleaning I had an inquisitive visitor on the tiled floor... bright green. Lovely.


Braai'ed locusts is a delicacy in some parts of the world...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> Braai'ed locusts is a delicacy in some parts of the world...





No thank you I am a vegetarian should you braai them

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Ok finally
> 
> Braai is clean
> Well as clean as it’s going to get....
> 
> Bottom pan is clean and new silver foil.
> Rocks soaked, cleaned and dried
> Internals got a basic clean
> Top grill got a good soak and scrubbing with the metal brush but still couldn’t get them sparkling silver everywhere.
> 
> There must be a degreaser that’s more powerful than plain old sunlight but I didn’t have any. So it was sunlight and elbow grease. Haha.
> 
> Now I can’t wait for the next braai !!
> Will probably be tmrw. Have some gorgeous steaks from our butcher up the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I was cleaning I had an inquisitive visitor on the tiled floor... bright green. Lovely.


Looks good now for the sunday braai 
Light that fire again lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marechal

ARYANTO said:


> Fxxx - missing an ''ice cold one ''



As requested "Ice cold one"

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## PartyDave

Testing out my new Theia whil tanning some chops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> First Lvl 4 braai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Tattoo, beer, mod... this could be a Bogan post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Happy mother's day all. Corona at its best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Preparing for a little Wors braai. Last of my Taviro in one, a “Fizzapple ice” clone in the other.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Asterix said:


> Preparing for a little Wors braai. Last of my Taviro in one, a “Fizzapple ice” clone in the other.
> View attachment 196031


Fizzapple ice can i get the recipe please  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

The vaper said:


> Fizzapple ice can i get the recipe please
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Lol, I use your recipe, @The vaper! Just added ws23.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Asterix said:


> Lol, I use your recipe, @The vaper! Just added ws23.


Lol i forgot about that one haha so i will mix again 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Marechal said:


> As requested "Ice cold one"
> View attachment 195463


Is this an indoor braai? Gas I assume?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dwarfy said:


> Lekker buffelsfonteintjie en ‘n braaitjie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost thought thats another ford on fire in the background

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marechal

Chickenstrip said:


> Is this an indoor braai? Gas I assume?


Outdoor/Indoor braai and yes Gas,........I'm lazy 
I enjoy the convenience of gas for that quick weekday braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Wors and steak
Saturday braai
Reo Black with Blackbird doing service

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## RayDeny

The start of a beautiful Braai, what would we ever do if the vegetarians take over?

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

Corona and pied piper from @GSM500 at its best

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Raindance

Life!

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

We 


RayDeny said:


> The start of a beautiful Braai, what would we ever do if the vegetarians take over?
> 
> View attachment 196213


We could always just braai the vegetarians

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Braai time ... and this is vegetarian beyond meat

still a while to go but gives me klippies and cola time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dwarfy

Enjoying the last drops of the old buffelsfonteintjie!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## volcom27101982

Kishan Ghela said:


> In true South African tradition let's get a braai check going. On a side note.. well played to the bokke
> View attachment 145557


My first braai without a cigarette

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## GerrieP

I do love a good fire... In SA we have Jan Braai but my friends call me...
Gert vuurmaak...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

I'm going to try this fizz apple, looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday relax braai time






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Chicken and wors

Reo Black and evod doing service on this chilly Saturday !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

Definitely a braai day today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GerrieP

Gert vuurmaak... doing his best x twice.... 1 for steak, 1 for the cold rainy weather

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Braai check Saturday 

On fire!

Smells amazing

Skyline and Reo Black in attendance

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Braai check Saturday
> 
> On fire!
> 
> Smells amazing
> 
> Skyline and Reo Black in attendance



I dont think ive ever seen n braai post from you that doesnt have chicken on it. But as long as you are having a braai, then im happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Chilling with a fire






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Sunday night






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Saturday vleis and wors

Cold day today in JHB but sun is shining

Skyline and Panama serving a scintillating vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Braai!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday Braai!
> View attachment 201093
> View attachment 201094
> View attachment 201095


I have to know what the green drink is @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> I have to know what the green drink is @Rob Fisher



Not 100% sure @incredible_hullk... I know it had vokda, a blue liquid of sorts and then orange juice which made the blue turn green... It was very yum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday Braai!
> View attachment 201093
> View attachment 201094
> View attachment 201095


Looks like some greenpill if you ask me lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Not 100% sure @incredible_hullk... I know it had vokda, a blue liquid of sorts and then orange juice which made the blue turn green... It was very yum.


Thanks @Rob Fisher probably blue curacao.. gonna give it a shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday Braai!
> View attachment 201093
> View attachment 201094
> View attachment 201095


Great way to get some smoke in the meat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had a little Braai for one while SWAMBO was at work. Getting tested again tomorrow, so tonight we BRAAI!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had a little Braai for one while SWAMBO was at work. Getting tested again tomorrow, so tonight we BRAAI!!!
> View attachment 201107
> View attachment 201108


Looks good,but what are you going to sit on now?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## KobusMTL

Sunday afternoon braaicheck. 
Loving my topside with my favorite gummibear diy juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS

Late start.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Ga nou braai







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie

JurgensSt said:


> Ga nou braai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Wag n bietjie sien ek n sigaret? Lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

The vaper said:


> Wag n bietjie sien ek n sigaret? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Jip

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

JurgensSt said:


> Jip
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha geniet dan eerder daai lekker steaks 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

The vaper said:


> Wag n bietjie sien ek n sigaret? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Lyk vir my soos n zol lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

THE REAPER said:


> Lyk vir my soos n zol lol.


 zig zag met rum en maple binne lol
Joke net lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to test my Fathers Day present! The Cobb! Let's do a Peri-Peri Chicken in it! Any vegetables seen in the pics are for my wife! The potatoes and chicken are for me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel

Rob Fisher said:


> Braai Time!
> View attachment 201893
> View attachment 201894
> View attachment 201895
> View attachment 201896
> View attachment 201897


 BOBAAS BRAAI MEESTER. Check out those tongs!! If you didn't give them a "test click" it doesn't count!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

NecroticAngel said:


> BOBAAS BRAAI MEESTER. Check out those tongs!! If you didn't give them a "test click" it doesn't count!



Always! Plenty of test clicks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Cobb is on and it's nearly time to pop the Peri-Peri Chicken on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cobb is on and it's nearly time to pop the Peri-Peri Chicken on!
> View attachment 202065



You really need to do a vid on how to wick that Cobb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> You really need to do a vid on how to wick that Cobb!





Rob Fisher said:


> The Cobb is on and it's nearly time to pop the Peri-Peri Chicken on!
> View attachment 202065



Ja, that looks like a Peri Peri Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Just chilling. Literally. Blue is for boys. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Meat and wors

Reo Black with Blackbird
Rose MTL on VTC mini with Havana Night

Each set up is special. Hope the meat is as good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## GerrieP

Coals ready for my steak but NO... Swambo wants chicken sosaties aswell..
Then the "braai brootjies" to follow.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

GerrieP said:


> Coles ready for my steak but NO... Swambo wants chicken sosaties aswell..
> Then the "braai brootjies" to follow.
> View attachment 202362


Awesome glowing coals bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Meat and wors
> 
> Reo Black with Blackbird
> Rose MTL on VTC mini with Havana Night
> 
> Each set up is special. Hope the meat is as good!
> 
> View attachment 202337


It should. You've had a lot of practice lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Meat and wors
> 
> Reo Black with Blackbird
> Rose MTL on VTC mini with Havana Night
> 
> Each set up is special. Hope the meat is as good!
> 
> View attachment 202337



Meat was good and tasty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Meat and wors
> 
> Reo Black with Blackbird
> Rose MTL on VTC mini with Havana Night
> 
> Each set up is special. Hope the meat is as good!
> 
> View attachment 202337



By the way I couldn’t type this all when I was busy doing the braai but my setups contain items and juice that are linked to special people

Reo inspired by @Andre many years ago when he pioneered the Reos here in SA and gave such good guidance.

Rose MTL from @BumbleBee , you called this tank spot on Steve thank you! It rocks.

Havana Nightz from @Naeemhoosen , has to be one of the best local desserty tobaccoes in the country. At least it’s my best by quite a margin.

There’s menthol in both juices from @Oupa.

Each one of these gents are part of this community and have been for quite a long time. @Oupa was one of the first juice makers in SA.

So just today my setups are linked to amazing people here. They’re not just vendors. They’re vape family. And we’ve all gone on this journey together over many years.

Lots of other special people linked to my other setups but talking about these today.

I do feel quite blessed to have been part of this vaping journey from near the beginning. Will always cherish these connections and relationships built up over the years.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lamb in the Cobb! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

That time of the week again, time to burn some meat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Getting ready to braai my spices with some chicken

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## EZBlend



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another hour to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob that’s such a cute small braai contraption !

looks like the pod of braais!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Silver said:


> Rob that’s such a cute small braai contraption !
> 
> looks like the pod of braais!



I was just having a look at these, as usual @Rob Fisher has created a spot of (this time) braai envy. What a neat gadget! Worth shopping around for, the price varies widely and some places you’d expect to be far cheaper are almost twice as much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> I was just having a look at these, as usual @Rob Fisher has created a spot of (this time) braai envy. What a neat gadget! Worth shopping around for, the price varies widely and some places you’d expect to be far cheaper are almost twice as much.


If you can't beat them...join them



Let's just call this more rustic.
Note the electric and coal version

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Another hour to go!
> View attachment 202454


How many cobble stones did it take for the roast Uncle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> I was just having a look at these, as usual @Rob Fisher has created a spot of (this time) braai envy. What a neat gadget! Worth shopping around for, the price varies widely and some places you’d expect to be far cheaper are almost twice as much.


https://braaiculture.com/product/co...bj38jUGi0Yd17SMGDWpdvulJCV9-0WDhoC5RwQAvD_BwE
https://m.yuppiechef.com/cobb.htm?i...mgsLWBirfI_eTbhOLbLWDhJWgNHGO9VRoCTAIQAvD_BwE
Cheapest I found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 202444
> 
> Getting ready to braai my spices with some chicken


I would say the spices are ready by now.
Pics, or it didn't happen bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> How many cobble stones did it take for the roast Uncle?



Just one... it lasts really well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Just one... it lasts really well!


Then my opinion is its worth the price. Engineered effectively.
It's just what I need but above my means so I'll wait till I can get one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Then my opinion is its worth the price. Engineered effectively.
> It's just what I need but above my means so I'll wait till I can get one.



You can replace the cob disk with 7 normal briquettes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> I would say the spices are ready by now.
> Pics, or it didn't happen bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 202493


There we go. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> You can replace the cob disk with 7 normal briquettes.


Yup. Trust a vaper to be like “i see what the engineer did there, but let me just modify this bit here...” might also be the reason vapers have greatly improved nicotine delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> If you can't beat them...join them
> View attachment 202482
> View attachment 202481
> 
> Let's just call this more rustic.
> Note the electric and coal version


This is the Mech version

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Chicken on the braai

MTL workhorses in attendance
(Evod and Reo)

sizzling and looking tasty...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Chicken on the braai
> 
> MTL workhorses in attendance
> (Evod and Reo)
> 
> sizzling and looking tasty...
> 
> View attachment 202988


Damn you love your chicken

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Chicken on the braai
> 
> MTL workhorses in attendance
> (Evod and Reo)
> 
> sizzling and looking tasty...
> 
> View attachment 202988


I can build you a deep fryer for the braai then you can braai chicken and chips

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Silver said:


> Chicken on the braai
> 
> MTL workhorses in attendance
> (Evod and Reo)
> 
> sizzling and looking tasty...
> 
> View attachment 202988


Looks damn nice to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Man it was gorgeous!

thanks very much @Resistance but there were chips! Hehe

Beautiful warmish afternoon outside!

Voila

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Man it was gorgeous!
> 
> thanks very much @Resistance but there were chips! Hehe
> 
> Voila
> 
> View attachment 203004


Chicken Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

I see your veggies @Christos !

All we had left were mushrooms

At least I got my chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

Christos said:


> Chicken Sunday.
> View attachment 203007


Chicken looks delicious but what squonker is that? It looks like the geekvape not sure

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I see your veggies @Christos !
> 
> All we had left were mushrooms
> 
> At least I got my chips!


We had no power so I decided it was pointless to run the generator for chips.

Chips will have to wait till tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

The vaper said:


> Chicken looks delicious but what squonker is that? It looks like the geekvape not sure
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It’s a sunbox game over S.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Thanks looks very nice

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

EZBlend said:


> View attachment 202451


OMG I want it to have my children!! What is that gorgeous setup!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Braai time







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## EZBlend

NecroticAngel said:


> OMG I want it to have my children!! What is that gorgeous setup!!!


Reload 26 on a SX G Class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

A bit of meat and wors

Windy but sunny blue sky day in JHB

Skyline doing braai duty

Reactions: Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Stew

A little Rump and Wors. Gen 2 mod and Zeus X Mesh just juiced up.
It was lekker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Man it was gorgeous!
> 
> thanks very much @Resistance but there were chips! Hehe
> 
> 
> Beautiful warmish afternoon outside!
> 
> Voila
> 
> View attachment 203004


Looking at this plate again makes it look better than the first time I saw it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> A bit of meat and wors
> 
> Windy but sunny blue sky day in JHB
> 
> Skyline doing braai duty
> 
> View attachment 203613


Is that a bubble glass my purist eyes see?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew

Christos said:


> Is that a bubble glass my purist eyes see?


Yes. I decided I wanted something recommend to me by @ivc_mixer. I got the Zeus X Mesh. Thoroughly loving it plus the Mini Serpent and the Pangu. I would vouch for them any day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Is that a bubble glass my purist eyes see?



Indeed it is @Christos !
My last one broke and @BumbleBee saved me and sent me new ones 
Got it installed recently and I like it a lot! I know you say it doesn’t increase the volume that much but I think it does. Makes it last longer. 

Purists will be offended but I don’t care. It has a job to do and it works like a charm!

bubble for the win!

PS - the tank band is required because when the device falls over it actually falls on the tank part, which doesn’t happen with the normal glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Indeed it is @Christos !
> My last one broke and @BumbleBee saved me and sent me new ones
> Got it installed recently and I like it a lot! I know you say it doesn’t increase the volume that much but I think it does. Makes it last longer.
> 
> Purists will be offended but I don’t care. It has a job to do and it works like a charm!
> 
> bubble for the win!
> 
> PS - the tank band is required because when the device falls over it actually falls on the tank part, which doesn’t happen with the normal glass


I have 2 bubbles and a few original ones. If you want I’ll send you a replacement. Ive kept my spares for years and they are just gathering dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I have 2 bubbles and a few original ones. If you want I’ll send you a replacement. Ive kept my spares for years and they are just gathering dust.



thanks @Christos i may take you up on that
When lockdown is over I want us to get together and we can compare notes on various things as well as have some krispy Creme donuts while contemplating high end chairs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Chicken Sunday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Chicken Sunday!
> View attachment 203725


For @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> thanks @Christos i may take you up on that
> When lockdown is over I want us to get together and we can compare notes on various things as well as have some krispy Creme donuts while contemplating high end chairs!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dwarfy

Sunday (Mini Friday) vibes:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> For @Resistance
> View attachment 203742
> View attachment 203743



Now we're cooking!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> Now we're cooking!!!


And dessert...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> And dessert...
> 
> View attachment 203748


Didn't baai. I had soup (the food of gods) ,but I can call and raise you on desert.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> For @Resistance
> View attachment 203742
> View attachment 203743



oh wow, that looks amazing @Christos !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Didn't baai. I had soup (the food of gods) ,but I can call and raise you on desert.
> View attachment 203750



mmmmmmm
eeet some more and Toblerone
What a combo
That is too good @Resistance 
I can feel myself salivating , haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> mmmmmmm
> eeet some more and Toblerone
> What a combo
> That is too good @Resistance
> I can feel myself salivating , haha


As long as you not please put saliva onda paper and don't zol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> mmmmmmm
> eeet some more and Toblerone
> What a combo
> That is too good @Resistance
> I can feel myself salivating , haha


The lockdown didn't allow me the spoils, so I took advantage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Didn't baai. I had soup (the food of gods) ,but I can call and raise you on desert.
> View attachment 203750


I love my wife's soup. As you say the food of gods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> I love my wife's soup. As you say the food of gods.



Indeed ,an everyday meal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Indeed ,an everyday meal!


LOL. My wife is so funny. Food is classified. Soup is winter food. So only allowed in winter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> LOL. My wife is so funny. Food is classified. Soup is winter food. So only allowed in winter.


Any overcast day is a soup day and any other day is a fish day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Any overcast day is a soup day and any other day is a fish day.


And every day is a Chips day.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Smoked pork ribs with a rum on the side. Swag 2 and Serpent Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobb Time! Fillet, potatoes, butternut, Weiss Beer and a Rose wine for the Missus! And most Important... freshly baked bread! Oh Yum! I did everything from start to finish including peeling potatoes and the butternut! My shares are pretty high at home right now!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Some chicken and rooster brootjies with old faithfull keeping company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> View attachment 204363
> 
> Some chicken and rooster brootjies with old faithfull keeping company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Love Roasties. Pity the different brands aren't consistently nice. In Pretoria they aren't so easy to find anymore and we seem to be disappointed every time we do find them. We tend to just make home made rooster broodjies nowadays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> Love Roasies. Pity the different brands aren't consistently nice. In Pretoria they aren't so easy to find anymore and we seem to be disappointed every time we do find them. We tend to just make home made rooster broodjies nowadays.



These I found at a local Spar. Unflavored so I just buttered tgem with some cheese.

Home made is still the best but me and dough is not a good combination.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Klein Saterdag. Chilli beenbekkie oppie kole...


met dop!

lekker man, lekker!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> View attachment 204718
> 
> Klein Saterdag. Chilli beenbekkie oppie kole...
> View attachment 204719
> 
> met dop!
> 
> lekker man, lekker!
> 
> Regards


How is life adjusting to no oros when you braai?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> These I found at a local Spar. Unflavored so I just buttered tgem with some cheese.
> 
> Home made is still the best but me and dough is not a good combination.


If you buy a panini or a ciabatta you can do what I call cheese bread. I cut the bread into slices but not all the way through so it looks like the garlic bread with the cuts that don’t go all the way down. I add thick sliced cheese in those slits and herbs and then braai that. I must warn you though that I prefer indirect head for braaing so you may need to make sure no cheese leaks if you have it upside down to brown the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Start to a good weekend. A nice rump and wors, rum and coke for me and Savannah for the wife. Vaporesso and Zeus X Mesh to mellow on.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Ooops. Too late.


Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> Ooops. Too late.
> View attachment 204933
> 
> Regards


Over and over again. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EZBlend

That's enough Monday for this Monday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Lewer in netvet (Skilpadjies), belly pork sosaties and salads. Plus wine. LOL. Golly. That was super delicious. My glass leaks though. Had to refill it quite often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## NOOB

@Stew 'n Skilpadjie bly 'n wenner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

That looks awesome @Stew

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Stew


Thanks @Silver.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

Also Cobb time. Rolled pork belly roast, adult beverage and a nice relaxing Havana Gold.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Ons gaan nou nou braai, nou nou...



Groetnis

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ek gaan ook nou nou braai Cheers Vape Family

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> Ons gaan nou nou braai, nou nou...
> View attachment 205862
> 
> 
> Groetnis


I see this in your future. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Time to relax







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Time to relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The wors

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ek gaan ook nou nou braai Cheers Vape Family
> View attachment 205864



Kalahari Ipad? Mooi man!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

DavyH said:


> Kalahari Ipad? Mooi man!


It is a deboned lamb rib.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It is a deboned lamb rib.



Suddenly my pork belly roast looks mundane. I’m a wee bit envious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

DavyH said:


> Suddenly my pork belly roast looks mundane. I’m a wee bit envious.


Belly Pork is delicious as well. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

En nou gaan ons braai. Thank you Mr Weber.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Pork Chops, beef sosaties, chicken & cheese wors, thin boerewors, deboned thigh espatada = 1x successful Braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Raindance

Some feesch tonight.



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Some feesch tonight.
> View attachment 205953
> 
> 
> Regards


I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme has confused us

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stew

I like eating my braai separately so the meat is straight off the fire and onto the plate. Toasted sandwiches, salads and then the most delicious soft lamb sosaties. Have been buying my meat at the same butcher for forty years.

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## vicTor

very nice @Stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stew said:


> I like eating my braai separately so the meat is straight off the fire and onto the plate. Toasted sandwiches, salads and then the most delicious soft lamb sosaties. Have been buying my meat at the same butcher for forty years.
> View attachment 206453
> View attachment 206453
> View attachment 206454
> View attachment 206455
> View attachment 206456


Those sarmies look perfect @Stew ... nice light tan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Some Club Steaks and butternut in the foil.

Pap tert already made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Forgot to share earlier, some rooster koek at around 1am this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Big mod for big steaks






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

So chairs out , fire lit and ...somebody stole my chair




braai essentials

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

T bone and chops

Reactions: Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> So chairs out , fire lit and ...somebody stole my chair
> View attachment 207344
> 
> View attachment 207343
> 
> braai essentials



@ARYANTO I don't have a braai check ,but I think we're twins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

ARYANTO said:


> T bone and chops
> View attachment 207346


Looks delicious. Hope the kitty got a little treat. Looks so content in your chair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew

Everything in Africa wants to prick you, bite you or steal from you (Monkeys, baboons, even elephant and giraffe.) LOL.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> View attachment 207862
> Everything in Africa wants to prick you, bite you or steal from you (Monkeys, baboons, even elephant and giraffe.) LOL.


That look Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> View attachment 207862
> Everything in Africa wants to prick you, bite you or steal from you (Monkeys, baboons, even elephant and giraffe.) LOL.



But what's inside?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> But what's inside?


I cheated. It was only Wors for Wors rolls, but had to get a picture of those damn thorn. Meanest buggers I've seen in my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> I cheated. It was only Wors for Wors rolls, but had to get a picture of those damn thorn. Meanest buggers I've seen in my life.



Boerewors is never a cheat! 

The difference between a bbq and a braai is boerewors.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

A flatty for today. Gen and Zeus in the foreground. Piper and Petra on the background.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

On the go during a dark stormy Saturday

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Putting the MD through it's paces today. Chilling with a good friend while SWAMBO is working.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Didnt get a chance to braai this weekend. Making up today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## takes

whilst the Aegis mini is on charge, a special mod for a special day. Happy Braai day everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Been a long time since I had a snoekie in the smoker...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Stew

Swag II Kit and Pineapple juice doing the honours today. My First device. Pap Tert and salads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## AKS

Adephi said:


> Been a long time since I had a snoekie in the smoker...
> View attachment 208620


Damn.....lus nou vis nou.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

On the menu - the best boerewors I had in years - no plastic skin , the real deal , a big t bone ,some chops and Kassler

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Fired up after a long time today 
With some 24 hour marinaded tikka in the mix

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## takes

M.Adhir said:


> Fired up after a long time today
> With some 24 hour marinaded tikka in the mix
> 
> View attachment 208653
> View attachment 208654


the tjops are smoking but I reckon the chicken is HOT! I am sweating just looking at them but they look divine!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...a day late

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dreadside

I'm a Boertjie so we don't eat before 11pm

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Belly Pork sosaties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> Belly Pork sosaties.
> View attachment 208829
> View attachment 208828



Now that looks like something I need NOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stew said:


> Belly Pork sosaties.
> View attachment 208831
> 
> View attachment 208829
> View attachment 208828


Braaibroodjies!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 208840
> View attachment 208841
> View attachment 208842
> View attachment 208843


Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 208840
> View attachment 208841
> View attachment 208842
> View attachment 208843



Lekka!
Ek moet my ook a ploeg aanskaf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Broodjie in die oondjie (varkie)... the meat (tjoppies) will follow soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Snoek time. I don't do mine slowly. Like it fast and juicy meat. Fish doesn't need a lot of cooking. Was delicious. Pineapple juice to compliment the snoek in my Swag II.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Stew said:


> Snoek time. I don't do mine slowly. Like it fast and juicy meat. Fish doesn't need a lot of cooking. Was delicious. Pineapple juice to compliment the snoek in my Swag II.



Living in the West Coast, we eat a lot of snoek.. and its still my favourite fish! NJOY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

ThreeFoxVapes said:


> Living in the West Coast, we eat a lot of snoek.. and its still my favourite fish! NJOY!


It was delicious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

So I got me a small emergency grill.


Was going to buy briquettes but, jinne man. Was far more pocket friendly to get a bag of 'ordentlikke braai hout' rooikrans



and the rest as they say, went up in smoke.


I'll need to get a folding table next time.
This was a spur of the moment thing.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> So I got me a small emergency grill.
> View attachment 208918
> 
> Was going to buy briquettes but, jinne man. Was far more pocket friendly to get a bag of 'ordentlikke braai hout' rooikrans
> View attachment 208919
> View attachment 208920
> View attachment 208921
> 
> and the rest as they say, went up in smoke.
> View attachment 208922
> 
> I'll need to get a folding table next time.
> This was a spur of the moment thing.


Mielies wow havent had a mielie in a long time. I love mielies will have to make a pit stop some time this week. Looks lekker bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Mielies wow havent had a mielie in a long time. I love mielies will have to make a pit stop some time this week. Looks lekker bud.


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Braaing on the stoep because it is raining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Braaing on the stoep because it is raining.
> View attachment 209488


Good. At least you have a plan. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Good. At least you have a plan. Enjoy.


Not much,

but I missed braaing so much I made a Voortrekker braai at work for lunch.
I made a plan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Braaing on the stoep because it is raining.
> View attachment 209488


Send some rain this way - ''they'' predicted heavy thundershowers in Gauteng - don't know which Gauteng , we had 20 drops and a bolt or 2 lighting .
You will relate:
''O stuur ons net so 'n bietjie reen
My oom het tenk vol diesolien
en seen my pa
en seen my ma.''

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## EZBlend

3 days of braai ahead

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Braai time. Lamb steak, wors and Pineapple in my Swag.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Braai time with some Blimey

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stew

Chicken and Toasties. Marlboro with a dash of Lychee added. My blend, not my mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Had a great day out at Roodeplaat Dam. Fresh air, a little shore fishing, and a braai. Southern African way of life is magic. Worse, lamb cutlets and Toasties.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

That looks like a beautiful place. Nice and relaxing as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> That looks like a beautiful place. Nice and relaxing as well.


Thanks Resistance, one of my favourite little getaways. Close, convenient and not to expensive to get in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Pork chops, wors and hodge podge juice.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stew said:


> Pork chops, wors and hodge podge juice.
> View attachment 211035


Pork tjops also on our menu tonight. Almost time to light the fire!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pork tjops also on our menu tonight. Almost time to light the fire!


Nice. My meat had a lawn check when my wife hit the deck. Luckily no harm done.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Stew said:


> Nice. My meat had a lawn check when my wife hit the deck. Luckily no harm done.


Hope the meat is ok. I mean your wife.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO and Odin (our SPCA Siamese) affectionately nicknamed "Pooches" kept me company.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Stew

THE REAPER said:


> Hope the meat is ok. I mean your wife.


It fell right by the old girls nose. Luckily she wasn't a quick old girl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

After 32km on long run Sunday it's time... yes forgot the beer on Friday... freaking new rules suck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Braai time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

LOL. I think I am an addict.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Stew said:


> LOL. I think I am an addict.


Depends are you dopping to have a braai OR are you braaing to have a dop. 
Or just braaing to give the wife a break lol.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew

THE REAPER said:


> Depends are you dopping to have a braai OR are you braaing to have a dop.
> Or just braaing to give the wife a break lol.


LOL. None of the above. We just like a braai. Nothing fancy. Just a good old braai. Normally I have two and my wife one drink a night over weekends and nothing in the week. When I have pruned trees we use wood from the garden, otherwise charcoal. But a braai it must be.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Stew said:


> LOL. None of the above. We just like a braai. Nothing fancy. Just a good old braai. Normally I have two and my wife one drink a night over weekends and nothing in the week. When I have pruned trees we use wood from the garden, otherwise charcoal. But a braai it must be.


Enjoy we love the braai pics think it sparks alot of others to braai. Nice pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> LOL. I think I am an addict.



It helps if you limit youself to the amount of days you allow yourself to have a braai.

For example, I only braai on days that end with a "y".

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Adephi said:


> It helps if you limit youself to the amount of days you allow yourself to have a braai.
> 
> For example, I only braai on days that end with a "y".


I will braai on days that end with a "g" lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

THE REAPER said:


> I will braai on days that end with a "g" lol



It takes a lot of discipline but it can be done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Daar vat hy nou...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Lamb chips Saturday






Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Nova69

@Stew did you get those pork cuts at a super market?Looks nice would like to get some or ask my butcher i go to

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP

First weekend off. Lekker steak and good company...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 213038
> First weekend off. Lekker steak and good company...


Please tell me that’s your breakfast! Hero status on the line.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP

AKS said:


> Please tell me that’s your breakfast! Hero status on the line.....


Unfortunately I can not claim the mentioned Hero Status.. But definitely enough left overs for a lekker breakfast (eggs, toast, slices steak, caramelized onions)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Nova69 said:


> @Stew did you get those pork cuts at a super market?Looks nice would like to get some or ask my butcher i go to


Hi. Sorry. Only saw your message now. Are you referring to the "Lamb Cutlets or the Pork Neck Steaks?" But all my meat comes from "The Butcher" "Mondanette Butchery" Have been buying my meat there for about 30 years. 99% of the time we get caught short and buy something from another butcher or supermarket we are disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69

Awesome thanks will ask my butcher for some those pork steaks


Stew said:


> Hi. Sorry. Only saw your message now. Are you referring to the "Lamb Cutlets or the Pork Neck Steaks?" But all my meat comes from "The Butcher" "Mondanette Butchery" Have been buying my meat there for about 30 years. 99% of the time we get caught short and buy something from another butcher or supermarket we are disappointed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had a lekker relaxing Sunday wind down with some good friends. Tjop & Dop poolside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had a lekker relaxing Sunday wind down with some good friends. Tjop & Dop poolside!
> View attachment 213112


@Dela Rey Steyn , just out of pure spite and jealousy I am going to point out a fact that may surprise you (Hopefully). We have this relatively new invention called "a lawn" where we actually plant something called "grass" , no no, not that type, in the ground at the side of our pools. Then we buy something called a "lawn mower" to keep said "grass" at an aesthetically pleasing length whereby we both get enjoyment of said aesthetical pleasing and an outlet for weekly frustrations plus growth in vocabulary trying to get the darn thing started.

It's an awesome win win situation I highly recommend.

(I know I'm an Ar$e hole... Wives are never wrong so no need to point it out.) LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , just out of pure spite and jealousy I am going to point out a fact that may surprise you (Hopefully). We have this relatively new invention called "a lawn" where we actually plant something called "grass" , no no, not that type, in the ground at the side of our pools. Then we buy something called a "lawn mower" to keep said "grass" at an aesthetically pleasing length whereby we both get enjoyment of said aesthetical pleasing and an outlet for weekly frustrations plus growth in vocabulary trying to get the darn thing started.
> 
> It's an awesome win win situation I highly recommend.
> 
> (I know I'm an Ar$e hole... Wives are never wrong so no need to point it out.) LOL.
> 
> Regards



Lol, I have a hard enough time trying to keep the damned leaves out of that pool. Grass clippings might just push me over the edge 

We kept the boma area grass free, for the big bonfires of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lol, I have a hard enough time trying to keep the damned leaves out of that pool. Grass clippings might just push me over the edge
> 
> We kept the boma area grass free, for the big bonfires of course
> View attachment 213171
> View attachment 213172


Jokes aside, from these and other pics you posted a really awesome place you have there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Lekker braai, gin and ACDC blasting in the background

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

Braaied today, relay eating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## JurgensSt

Haven't posted a braai check in awhile







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## GerrieP

Sekelbos as a base. Steak on the top. Piesang slaai en noodles salad on the side. Only before photos. To damm hungry after some brandy & cokes to take photos of my paper platinging....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nou gaan ons braai

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Potjie time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time! Skaap Stertjies, Ribs, Lamb Tjops and Cheese Grillers! Weiss Beer and then some awesome Royal Rhino African Cream Liqueur!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Checking to see how much Royal Rhino is left in the bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoops! Did we finish the bottle already?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Perfect end to a beautiful day

Reactions: Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## LouisFourie

Lekker bit of Sunday chill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nothing like a fire to give you hope for the kak week ahead

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 215374
> View attachment 215375


Those braai buns are bloody addictive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

incredible_hullk said:


> Those braai buns are bloody addictive


Very!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 215374
> View attachment 215375


Weet jy ma jou koop braai broodjies? In plaas van om te maak. Sies vir jou

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew

The steak was cut up for tomorrow as well. LOL. To old for that in one portion anymore. Pork neck steaks.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 215374
> View attachment 215375


How’s “my” drop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Stew said:


> The steak was cut up for tomorrow as well. LOL. To old for that in one portion anymore. Pork neck steaks.
> View attachment 215831
> View attachment 215832
> View attachment 215833
> View attachment 215834
> View attachment 215835


If I lay next to the braai, will I also score a chow?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Munro31 said:


> If I lay next to the braai, will I also score a chow?


They eat braai wood. LOL. But get a few little snacks after we have eaten.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JB1987

It's kind of a braai

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## incredible_hullk

JB1987 said:


> It's kind of a braai
> View attachment 216001


Damn that’s a HE braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Kiai



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stew

JB1987 said:


> It's kind of a braai
> View attachment 216001


I love it. Reminds me of a work braai. 90% Transvaalers. The one guy relatively young, from the Cape hauls out some Crayfish. The one senior Airforce Sgt Maj says. You don't put those googas on the braai until my meats off. The Cape guy wasn't very impressed. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew

I small rack of smoked pork ribs, some Sweat Corn on the cob (My wife won't eat mellies, so frustrating.) Ever noticed how people that like well cooked meat will choose the fattest piece of meat? LOL. The least likely to be well done.
The old girl at the top of the steps hoping for my wife to trip up again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> I small rack of smoked pork ribs, some Sweat Corn on the cob (My wife won't eat mellies, so frustrating.) Ever noticed how people that like well cooked meat will choose the fattest piece of meat? LOL. The least likely to be well done.
> The old girl at the top of the steps hoping for my wife to trip up again.
> 
> View attachment 216552
> View attachment 216553
> View attachment 216554
> View attachment 216555


Willow creek olives?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Willow creek olives?


Once apron a time. Now Tea Bags, Illuminating Paraffin and a dash of petrol, gets my exhaust burning clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's time...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Flattie time. The dog next door is more interesting than the Flattie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

The lawn was so soft and lekker. Couldn't get up to take the photo. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mzr

Sunday afternoon chill and snack time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 217340


Braids... Interesting.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Braids... Interesting.


The lamb ones our butcher does are delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> The lamb ones our butcher does are delicious.



I haven't seen that before, now I need to try it, but beef not lamb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Our Christmas eve dinner is started. Just a bit different. We still have a Christmas lunch on Christmas day. So this is only a normal dinner with a difference in the making. "Gaaaaragee" cooking because I'm to lazy to lug it all to the verandah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Our Christmas eve dinner is started. Just a bit different. We still have a Christmas lunch on Christmas day. So this is only a normal dinner with a difference in the making. "Gaaaaragee" cooking because I'm to lazy to lug it all to the verandah.
> View attachment 217601
> View attachment 217602
> View attachment 217603


Epic!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Our Christmas eve dinner is started. Just a bit different. We still have a Christmas lunch on Christmas day. So this is only a normal dinner with a difference in the making. "Gaaaaragee" cooking because I'm to lazy to lug it all to the verandah.
> View attachment 217601
> View attachment 217602
> View attachment 217603


You're giving me FOMO...
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> You're giving me FOMO...
> Enjoy


Thanks. It will be ready about 18:15 LOL. Your flight won't make it in time.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## r0ckf1re

.






Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Sunday flattie. Feathered veg. Eating healthy tonight.

Ooops....

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> View attachment 217715
> 
> Sunday flattie. Feathered veg. Eating healthy tonight.
> 
> Ooops....
> 
> Regards


Where there is fire (Coals), theres hope.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , just out of pure spite and jealousy I am going to point out a fact that may surprise you (Hopefully). We have this relatively new invention called "a lawn" where we actually plant something called "grass" , no no, not that type, in the ground at the side of our pools. Then we buy something called a "lawn mower" to keep said "grass" at an aesthetically pleasing length whereby we both get enjoyment of said aesthetical pleasing and an outlet for weekly frustrations plus growth in vocabulary trying to get the darn thing started.
> 
> It's an awesome win win situation I highly recommend.
> 
> (I know I'm an Ar$e hole... Wives are never wrong so no need to point it out.) LOL.
> 
> Regards


You got your wish @Raindance!





It was dirty, back breaking work, but we got it done. Will be lighting the fire shortly. Just SWAMBO and myself tonight. Being responsible and safe tonight with our New Years festivities.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You got your wish @Raindance!
> View attachment 218044
> View attachment 218045
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218047
> 
> It was dirty, back breaking work, but we got it done. Will be lighting the fire shortly. Just SWAMBO and myself tonight. Being responsible and safe tonight with our New Years festivities.


Awe...you did lawndry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You got your wish @Raindance!
> View attachment 218044
> View attachment 218045
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218047
> 
> It was dirty, back breaking work, but we got it done. Will be lighting the fire shortly. Just SWAMBO and myself tonight. Being responsible and safe tonight with our New Years festivities.


Look good bro.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Look good bro.


Thanks bud, still have to do some curb stones and pebbles around the boma-Braai. But that's for another day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thanks bud, still have to do some curb stones and pebbles around the boma-Braai. But that's for another day.


All good bro. Making the first move is better than making no move at all.
"Ek kan sien dit Gaan mooi lyk"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie

First braai in the new place

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You got your wish @Raindance!
> View attachment 218044
> View attachment 218045
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218047
> 
> It was dirty, back breaking work, but we got it done. Will be lighting the fire shortly. Just SWAMBO and myself tonight. Being responsible and safe tonight with our New Years festivities.


Soek jy n koekie seep?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Got the braai in before the storm and hail tore through

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew

jamie said:


> First braai in the new place
> 
> View attachment 218056


Congratulations. Wish you well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP

Need to make a good start to 2021..
My way of saying this is the year for myself and family. To take the small things and turn it into a occasion, to gather the kids from their phones and playstations and spend time together outside. Play a board game or 2.
So, cheers to me!
Gert vuurmaak gaan nou braai....

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stew

GerrieP said:


> Need to make a good start to 2021..
> My way of saying this is the year for myself and family. To take the small things and turn it into a occasion, to gather the kids from their phones and playstations and spend time together outside. Play a board game or 2.
> So, cheers to me!
> Gert vuurmaak gaan nou braai....
> View attachment 218122
> View attachment 218123


Great Braai. Good luck getting the kids away from their tech toys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

At least they know a braai will always happen...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Boys night Braai, who needs salads?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Boys night Braai, who needs salads?
> View attachment 218153
> View attachment 218154
> View attachment 218155


Nice. You have bottled fruit which compensates for the salad I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Good ol' Weskus snoek on the menu tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Now it's a party! Don't tell Cele or Kopdoek...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The key to good Braai, is an excellent fire...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew

Relay eating and Flattie. Carrot salad, baked potato and periperi Flattie. I can't take hot any more and my better half loves it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Relay eating and Flattie. Carrot salad, baked potato and periperi Flattie. I can't take hot any more and my better half loves it.
> View attachment 219486
> View attachment 219487
> View attachment 219488
> View attachment 219489


That's the life right there.braai all day everyday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sad day... last of my wine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew

incredible_hullk said:


> Sad day... last of my wine
> 
> View attachment 219544


Luckily for me the little I have will last a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Last night's braai check and today's snack. Thanks @Jacques3Fox "Three Fox Vape Store"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dis tyd Om te braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## GerrieP

Start fire.....check
Ice, brandy, coke.....check
Juice,battery,mod....check
Watching the Bulls win.... check
Have a great Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Gadgetboy

Braai check! Oh and a beer or 2. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy

Forgot the pic....






Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Last nght


It was a bit late,but I got a pic and it happened!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Resistance said:


> Last nght
> View attachment 220341
> 
> It was a bit late,but I got a pic and it happened!


Late night specials are the best

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stew

SmokeyJoe Robinson

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> SmokeyJoe Robinson
> View attachment 220960
> View attachment 220960
> View attachment 220963



I made fire last night but I didn't braai so I'll add the fire for you,

if you don't mind.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew

LOL @Resistance, that looks like a portable TV mod.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> LOL @Resistance, that looks like a portable TV mod.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/durable-mod-indeed.t70472/
Check out this mod Mnr. It's a real value for money mod.if it was a TV I would opt for Netflix because it doesn't have DStv reception anymore

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Finally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

@Resistance, thanks. It looks nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Finally.
> View attachment 220970


Enjoy brother!
It looks devine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Stew said:


> Finally.
> View attachment 220970


Wow I need the recipe you used to make it crispy cause it looks crispy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Hi, it's actually a smoker and slightly moist, but I use Robertson's Chicken Spice on all my chicken, roast, grilled and braaied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Hi, it's actually a smoker and slightly moist, but I use Robertson's Chicken Spice on all my chicken, roast, grilled and braaied.


If ever you'd like to try something different, try Ina Paarmans chicken spice. It's nice for an occasional change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> If ever you'd like to try something different, try Ina Paarmans chicken spice. It's nice for an occasional change.


Thanks very much. Will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Stew said:


> Hi, it's actually a smoker and slightly moist, but I use Robertson's Chicken Spice on all my chicken, roast, grilled and braaied.


Thank you 
I also use Robertsons chicken spice but I like Portuguese spice more for a bit kick but it still looks delicious yummy lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Stew said:


> Finally.
> View attachment 220970


 Open leg pics like these are not allowed on the forum @Stew

lol looks great bud!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Prawn and Langostine Braai! Damn Yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Prawn and Langostine Braai! Damn Yum!
> View attachment 221622
> View attachment 221623
> View attachment 221624



My cholesterol went up just looking at it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Ending the week in style






Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## GerrieP

Lekker family time.. Braai time... 
Rosemary(from my garden) steak for pappa, lamb chop and wors for ouma, sosatie for wife...
Braaibroodjies to follow with (pause to turn the first batch on grill).. piesang slaai and mixed garden salad.
First outing for Mr. X from @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stew

GerrieP said:


> Lekker family time.. Braai time...
> Rosemary(from my garden) steak for pappa, lamb chop and wors for ouma, sosatie for wife...
> Braaibroodjies to follow with (pause to turn the first batch on grill).. piesang slaai and mixed garden salad.
> First outing for Mr. X from @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 222445
> View attachment 222446


Lekker. Still can't get the coordination for a glass a mod a camera and focusing on taking a decent picture. To much for me. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

When you absolutely have to be busy on a weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Resistance said:


> View attachment 223061


Never too late for a braaitjie.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> Never too late for a braaitjie.


I was working late all week, today aswell as tomorrow. So I had to make a little time for a quick reset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 223088



That makes me feel very uncomfortable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew

Pork Ribs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Home made curried okra and garlic naan .. all on the braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Raindance

Nice, very nice...



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Nice, very nice...
> View attachment 223304
> 
> 
> Regards


Where's the stainless braai bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 223088


Hope you threaded it loose for a nice crackle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 223742


One day when I’m big I want a reo as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> One day when I’m big I want a reo as well



Mine's been in the cupboard for over a year. Just decided to try something different today. Have to say I enjoy a lazy MTL on a Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mid week braai check

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Bonfire check!

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bonfire check!
> View attachment 224274
> View attachment 224275



pity you stay so far

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bonfire check!
> View attachment 224274
> View attachment 224275


Hi end braai furniture looks amazing around that pit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

New place, a pic and a braai bak.


Oh yes! It's happening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

A bit of Snoek this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stew

Some spicy wings after cheese, tomato, garlic and onion toasted sandwiches.
Getting worried about how much I post here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick

Been a while since I had ribeye steak,3mins on each side,juicy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Late night snack coming up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Lamb chops and T-bones, and me giving RTA's another chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Having a BBQ in the courtyard so neighbors don't see me. Hamburger patties and no boerries. Saving that for tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Having a BBQ in the courtyard so neighbors don't see me.

LOL. I guess they didn't smell the lekker braai.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Muhammedv

Lovely Sunday afternoon with my hex/reload 26 combo and some ribeye steak off the braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Adephi

Thanks to a training course that got changed at the last minute I managed to get the afternoon off for some quality braai time.

Rump, wors, paptert, mielies and some aubergines on the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Stew

Spicy wings again. With Geekvape GBox bought from @ShaneDylan96. Very nice device. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stew said:


> Spicy wings again. With Geekvape GBox bought from @ShaneDylan96. Very nice device. Thanks.
> View attachment 226614
> View attachment 226615


Bud you have a serious chicken problem

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud you have a serious chicken problem


The chicken's had a bigger problem me thinks. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Spicy wings again. With Geekvape GBox bought from @ShaneDylan96. Very nice device. Thanks.
> View attachment 226614
> View attachment 226615



Lekka braai. Today I'm not braaing but I enjoy your posts. I saved half a Snoek so I can sneak in a mini braai over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Getting ready for a small slab of rump and some spicy wors. There’s worse ways to spend a Friday.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Lekka braai. Today I'm not braaing but I enjoy your posts. I saved half a Snoek so I can sneak in a mini braai over the weekend.


Mmmmmm Snoek...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Here we go again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

...my son's 14th birthday today, how time flies, he has some buddies over, boerewors rolls and spicy wings for the win

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's time to celebrate with @vicTor junior with a social distance braai!!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Easter Braai time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...my son's 14th birthday today, how time flies, he has some buddies over, boerewors rolls and spicy wings for the win
> 
> View attachment 226779


Happy birthday to @vicTor junior

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> ...my son's 14th birthday today, how time flies, he has some buddies over, boerewors rolls and spicy wings for the win
> 
> View attachment 226779


Congrats bud!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dammit Uncle Rob, stop eating the Easter Bunny

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's time to celebrate with @vicTor junior with a social distance braai!!
> 
> View attachment 226784


Whats the mod on the left? Its bloody stunning

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the mod on the left? Its bloody stunning


It’s a Grus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats the mod on the left? Its bloody stunning



It's my Lost Vape Grus, with Tauren RDTA on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> ...my son's 14th birthday today, how time flies, he has some buddies over, boerewors rolls and spicy wings for the win
> 
> View attachment 226779



Happy Birthday @vicTor junior.


Hope it was epic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sugar beans with potatoes and roti and braai mushrooms

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> Sugar beans with potatoes and roti and braai mushrooms
> 
> View attachment 226837


PLEEEEAAAASSSE share your recipe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Finished product ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> Finished product ...
> 
> View attachment 226845


That looks so good! Recipe please?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Munro31 said:


> That looks so good! Recipe please?


Will do @Munro31 this afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> Will do @Munro31 this afternoon


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Finished product ...
> 
> View attachment 226845


I could roti all day every day with every meal. 

we have a veg curry place around the corner from my office and they make the best soya mince curry with roti

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I could roti all day every day with every meal.
> 
> we have a veg curry place around the corner from my office and they make the best soya mince curry with roti


I'll take the rooti , hold the curry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Munro31 said:


> Thank you very much


Sorry @Munro31 .. will definitely PM recipe .. wine got the better of me unfortunately ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31

incredible_hullk said:


> Sorry @Munro31 .. will definitely PM recipe .. wine got the better of me unfortunately ..


Haha, no problem, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Just a small steakie for today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Adephi

And the veggies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Muhammedv

Going to put some sirloin on the fire this evening. Dvarw & Drag 3 check

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> And the veggies
> View attachment 227147


Is that the pulse v2 dude?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Just a small steakie for today.
> View attachment 227146


Yum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Is that the pulse v2 dude?



Thats the 80w. Been rocking 2 of them for over 2 years now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

It happened!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Thats the 80w. Been rocking 2 of them for over 2 years now.


Thanks. I like the mech one I e got but I like this one or otherwise the V2 for ease of use. Think I need to sneak one passed my wife

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Tried something new this evening. Bacon and pepperdew sosaties. I can't take much chilli type heat. They were very tasty but I only had one piece and gave the rest to my wife for lunch tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nearly time to braai!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Stew

"T" bone, pap and sous.
So frustrating having to do well done meat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Where's my Manners. 
Vapefly Manners and a snoekie

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Am away for a few days for a much needed break with the fam

It’s actually the first ‘holiday’ in a very long time

Anyway, I made a braai

Problem is it was an epic fail. Wasn’t hot enough to cook the meat so we had to resort to the frying pan.

Am so used to my gas braai at home that I couldn’t make a real braai. Still don’t know exactly what I did wrong. I think I didn’t add enough charcoal. It was very hot but the meat just didn’t cook.

Wife wasn’t too impressed with me

This was 2 nights ago. Rose mtl and kayfun v3 mini consoling me

lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## THE REAPER

Braai time with a bit of Taviro and a Vaporesso Xros.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Lazy Saturday with t-bones and mielies and old faithfull

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stew

Pork neck steak with Savory Honey Glaze spice, boerewors, coleslaw and oven baked roast potatoes.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stew said:


> Pork neck steak with Savory Honey Glaze spice, boerewors, coleslaw and oven baked roast potatoes.



 What?! No Chicken?!? I feel a disturbance in the force!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What?! No Chicken?!? I feel a disturbance in the force!


@SmokeyJoe doesn't like my chicken braais.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## VapeDude

Whole chicken on the smoker

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Who said you can't braai water?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Does this count as a braai?

Up in the berg and doing it old school with an armoured mod for hiking.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Does this count as a braai?
> 
> Up in the berg and doing it old school with an armoured mod for hiking.
> View attachment 228819


Are you also going to boil tea water???
Epic!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Steaks and boeries for mother's day. Mielies and roasties to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Brekkies of champions has started with twisp rebel and espresso with sherry on the side

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew

Just for Smokey.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Beginning to end. Some little lamb ribs, beef sosaties and what I call the filling stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Adephi

Skaap stertjies and ribeye steaks. Lekker!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 230966
> View attachment 230967


How is the v5?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Here's one for all you braaiers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Puff Adder wors and pork belly sosaties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Shannah Na. Braai time. Pepperdew sosaties for my wife. Rump to share. Pap and sous, coleslaw, some leftover potato bake and a piece of sweetcorn for my wife.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mob

Adephi said:


> View attachment 230343


is that a vandy vape swell? did you change the pannels?


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> Shannah Na. Braai time. Pepperdew sosaties for my wife. Rump to share. Pap and sous, coleslaw, some leftover potato bake and a piece of sweetcorn for my wife.
> View attachment 232106
> View attachment 232107
> View attachment 232108



Those peppadew sosaties look really good, @Stew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Mob said:


> is that a vandy vape swell? did you change the pannels?



Nope. VV Pulse v1


----------



## Stew

DavyH said:


> Those peppadew sosaties look really good, @Stew!


Unfortunately I have developed an intolerance for Capisum. As anything that contains it touches my tongue or skin my skin starts to tingle. Even the fumes from a Tabasco sauce bottle do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> Unfortunately I have developed an intolerance for Capisum. As anything that contains it touches my tongue or skin my skin starts to tingle. Even the fumes from a Tabasco sauce bottle do it.


That is truly tragic. I feel the same way about Sriracha as the NRA do about guns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Unfortunately I have developed an intolerance for Capisum. As anything that contains it touches my tongue or skin my skin starts to tingle. Even the fumes from a Tabasco sauce bottle do it.



Sorry mate. I can't imagine living my life without spicy food.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Shortribs and wors. Steak and sosaties to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

When you're stuck in quarantine, might as well make it worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Shawarma on the spit.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Shawarma on the spit.


Looking forward to your weekly braai post. Awesome braai!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Looking forward to your weekly braai post. Awesome braai!


Thanks very much. Not much else exciting to do these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

@Resistance. Looked very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> @Resistance. Looked very nice.


Thanks @Stew .I like a smokey braai so I added some Burmese teak shavings and had great results.
It was nice to take a small break as well but I didn't get to take pics of the finished product. Chicken and sausages it was good!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

"T" Bone, wors, pap, sous and other nonsense. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stew

Stew said:


> "T" Bone, wors, pap, sous and other nonsense. LOL.
> View attachment 235094
> View attachment 235095


PS. Ruby Razzle one shot. Really enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH

You can tell how cold it is. Half those guys are wearing two pairs of shorts.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DavyH said:


> You can tell how cold it is. Half those guys are wearing two pairs of shorts.



And they all have shoes on...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> You can tell how cold it is. Half those guys are wearing two pairs of shorts.


Joke of the week nomination!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

The odd one out. Eish! Coloured people and their sensitive eyes

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

This.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Funny story. I'm looking through my pics to post my Wors braai and nothing.
This just means I need to braai again tomorrow so I can take pics

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time! Lamb braai with some Rijks Pinotage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Little Lamb rib on the rotisserie. Ratatouille, roast potatoes and coleslaw. "Ruby Razzle" one shot in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

Didn't braai ,but I made some coals to sit and meditate to.
It give off just enough heat to enjoy being outside

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

How I'm lus for a skaapribbetjie now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> "T" Bone, wors, pap, sous and other nonsense. LOL.
> View attachment 235094
> View attachment 235095


@Stew , what do you use the pap for? Braairoom roof leaking?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> @Stew , what do you use the pap for? Braairoom roof leaking?
> 
> Regards


LOL. I braai in the open. No sissy braais for me because I eat Pap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> Little Lamb rib on the rotisserie. Ratatouille, roast potatoes and coleslaw. "Ruby Razzle" one shot in the tank.
> View attachment 235602
> View attachment 235602
> View attachment 235603
> View attachment 235604



Stew, your braais are decidedly enviable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Didn't braai ,but I made some coals to sit and meditate to.



I do this ALOT! Sometimes just quiet, sometimes some bluesy tunes in the background, most of the times with a whisky, all of the times with a good tobacco MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I do this ALOT! Sometimes just quiet, sometimes some bluesy tunes in the background, most of the times with a whisky, all of the times with a good tobacco MTL.



I wish I could install a fireplace ,but I know that's never going to happen, Or rather,
It could never happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Muhammedv

Having a lekker potjie with the OG dvarw DL & Hexohm V3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Muhammedv said:


> Having a lekker potjie with the OG dvarw DL & Hexohm V3


Jirrrrr, Potjie on a school night?!?!? You Rebel you! I'm jealous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Jirrrrr, Potjie on a school night?!?!? You Rebel you! I'm jealous



I too could do with a school night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

So I did some experiential research

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> So I did some experiential research
> View attachment 235887



When are they supposed to hatch?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> When are they supposed to hatch?
> 
> View attachment 235888


Hopefully they'll be ready by sunrise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> When are they supposed to hatch?
> 
> View attachment 235888



I want to make a portable (pizza) oven so I just needed an excuse to make a fire and cook some potatoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Braai brekkie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

A little late but it happened yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> View attachment 236456
> 
> A little late but it happened yesterday.





Snap!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Some marinated smoked pork ribs, coleslaw, sweet potatoes and salad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 236462
> 
> Snap!
> 
> Regards


Sweet! 
Did you do direct or indirect heat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Sweet!
> Did you do direct or indirect heat?


Partially indirect, slow and high over a stainless plate while coles were stupid hot only removing plate once they cooled down.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Curries on the go … rotis done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Partially indirect, slow and high over a stainless plate while coles were stupid hot only removing plate once they cooled down.
> 
> Regards


I always move the fire and Coals to one side (normally at the back) with a few coals in front where the heat escapes. And two to three at the sides. Nothing under the chicken and then I smoke it with a slightly open top so the fire still burns. And 5 hours later with a few turns inbetween you have a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

...out in wine country

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

No braai but a bottle of Hobgoblin IPA with my Drag Mod, taking advantage of the nice uk weather while I can after finishing work…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Ribs and braaibroodjies! Multi level cooking at its max.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew

I 


Resistance said:


> Sweet!
> Did you do direct or indirect heat?


If available I microwave mine for 5 minutes each side before Braaing. Then just basically give it a good tan on the coals. With the sweet marinades it's so hard not to burn it while trying to cook it properly from scratch on the coals. I am a bit of an impatient braaier and I also try not to braai for longer than I have to be more economical with wood or charcoal or briquettes to be more environmentally conscious.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> I
> 
> If available I microwave mine for 5 minutes each side before Braaing. Then just basically give it a good tan on the coals. With the sweet marinades it's so hard not to burn it while trying to cook it properly from scratch on the coals. I am a bit of an impatient braaier and I also try not to braai for longer than I have to be more economical with wood or charcoal or briquettes to be more environmentally conscious.



Normally when you close the cover you use less wood/charcoal etc. So you still use the same if not less wood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

And today it's high heat for that crispy skin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

3 Vaccinated people walk into a yard... A Braai ensues...

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 3 Vaccinated people walk into a yard... A Braai ensues...
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029
> View attachment 239030
> View attachment 239031
> View attachment 239032


That’s really awesome @Dela Rey Steyn… a snapshot of what life could be if people do the right thing!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Vegan Schwarma and brisket for lunch 




End result

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 239145
> View attachment 239146
> View attachment 239147
> View attachment 239148
> View attachment 239149
> View attachment 239150
> View attachment 239151


Water in the ice bucket, now it's a party!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Flattie with companion cookers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai time!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Little smoked angel fish just on the go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Follow up pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rather late then never...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Rather late then never...
> 
> View attachment 240030


Christening time. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Done... food went down well... now time to relax and stare at the flames....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Small braai tonight,just the boys. (My 3 and 4 year olds and I)
They asked for just worsies and chicken…they call all meat chicken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Lets braai bitches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Putting the little Miso Pro from @univapo through it's paces for a review. Very impressed by the flavour on these 0.8ohm coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stew

@Dela Rey Steyn, love the pipe. Enjoy the Braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Quickest photo ever!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Skaap choppies oppie kole gebraai. Dinner for one, yip, I’m a carnivore.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Raindance said:


> View attachment 245510
> 
> Skaap choppies oppie kole gebraai. Dinner for one, yip, I’m a carnivore.
> 
> Regards



The way nature intended it to be!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

New braai method. No ice, generator waiting to fire up. Prospect of 9+ days will no electricity. 3 days later no further than assessing damage and awaiting structural engineers report.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Stew said:


> New braai method. No ice, generator waiting to fire up. Prospect of 9+ days will no electricity. 3 days later no further than assessing damage and awaiting structural engineers report.


Eina!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

Stew said:


> View attachment 245513
> View attachment 245514
> View attachment 245515
> New braai method. No ice, generator waiting to fire up. Prospect of 9+ days will no electricity. 3 days later no further than assessing damage and awaiting structural engineers report.


Ai, when it starts like that it's bad news!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> View attachment 245513
> View attachment 245514
> View attachment 245515
> New braai method. No ice, generator waiting to fire up. Prospect of 9+ days will no electricity. 3 days later no further than assessing damage and awaiting structural engineers report.



Life has its ups and downs.never give up and never surrender!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Guys, never toss away an old zink. Smoked and roasted to perfection in the redneck Weber.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

@Stew 


Is that the latest VooPoo PnP tank? Any good?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> @Stew
> View attachment 245612
> 
> Is that the latest VooPoo PnP tank? Any good?
> 
> Regards



Well spotted. I would also like to know. It seems like it solves annoying bottom fill. Plus own drip tip.


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> @Stew
> View attachment 245612
> 
> Is that the latest VooPoo PnP tank? Any good?
> 
> Regards


I am enjoying it. Still using the UB Pro3 coil in TC mode. Want to get the UB Pro RBA deck for it. Also looking forward to trying the UB Pro1 coil that came with it. The side fill is quite nice but I keep spilling liquid. LOL. I guess it just takes getting used to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

Raindance said:


> @Stew
> View attachment 245612
> 
> Is that the latest VooPoo PnP tank? Any good?
> 
> Regards


It's the Lost Vape UB pro tank


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Fooled me. 

This is t he new Voopoo X


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> @Stew
> View attachment 245612
> 
> Is that the latest VooPoo PnP tank? Any good?
> 
> Regards


Sorry guys. Didn't read the post properly. It is as mentioned above the Lost Vape UB Pro tank.


----------



## Stew

Doing a slightly smoked chicken as we can't braai in the rain and no electricity to cook.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 246287
> View attachment 246288


you having a braai for breakfast?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> you having a braai for breakfast?



Now there's an idea....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> you having a braai for breakfast?



Forgot to post yesterday!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now there's an idea....


almost holiday time and then you can braai whenever you want!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now there's an idea....



Cold braai meat for breakfast for sure!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Cold braai meat for breakfast for sure!



Slice it all up, fry it in a skillet, add some stir-fry veggies, add a bag of sweet & sour sauce. Cook some Penne and add it in the meat/sauce mix... Braaivleis Payela! Always a winner the day after a good braai!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Slice it all up, fry it in a skillet, add some stir-fry veggies, add a bag of sweet & sour sauce. Cook some Penne and add it in the meat/sauce mix... Braaivleis Payela! Always a winner the day after a good braai!


or just eat it out of the container with the fridge door open when your wife isn't looking like a savage

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> or just eat it out of the container with the fridge door open when your wife isn't looking like a savage



E X A C T L Y !!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

We received a notice recently. No more braai at your flat. You now have to trek almost 400 metres to set up your braai. Clean when your done and Trek back. Good times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> We received a notice recently. No more braai at your flat. You now have to trek almost 400 metres to set up your braai. Clean when your done and Trek back. Good times


No man, thats not on

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> We received a notice recently. No more braai at your flat. You now have to trek almost 400 metres to set up your braai. Clean when your done and Trek back. Good times


No icon to reply. Sorry, that sucks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> No man, thats not on





Stew said:


> No icon to reply. Sorry, that sucks.



Failure to comply will result in a fine orr worse, eviction.


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> We received a notice recently. No more braai at your flat. You now have to trek almost 400 metres to set up your braai. Clean when your done and Trek back. Good times



And that's where I hand in my notice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Haven't posted here in a while, because I haven't had rumps like these in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## BioHAZarD

Not a braai. Just a fire lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not a braai either... a fire in the Pizza Oven!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance

TGIF braai!



Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> TGIF braai!
> View attachment 246607
> 
> 
> Regards


And as it is only fit, also had a trusty guard dog protecting the assets on the fire. Such vigilance and commitment to duty.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> And as it is only fit, also had a trusty guard dog protecting the assets on the fire. Such vigilance and commitment to duty.
> View attachment 246612
> 
> 
> Regards


Lovely. My one is really old now. 12 plus. The other 8. We don't want to get new ones when their time is over. Kids overseas. Time share. All require a dog sitter.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

I needed some help for this one. Can't coordinate a drink, a vape and a camera. Some "T" bones to follow. Grus with Zeus X twin coils on top.
Looks spiffy. Thanks @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My Ketla braai's bottom halve has finally given in. I have two pork bellies that need some slow roasting and smoking tomorrow. Luckily I upgraded the pool filter recently and have a nice replacement. Built this temporary stand for it today. Will build a more elegant stand during my leave after Xmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Munro31

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My Ketla braai's bottom halve has finally given in. I have two pork bellies that need some slow roasting and smoking tomorrow. Luckily I upgraded the pool filter recently and have a nice replacement. Built this temporary stand for it today. Will build a more elegant stand during my leave after Xmas.
> View attachment 247022
> View attachment 247023
> View attachment 247024
> View attachment 247025


Braai sal ons braai!!! Very cool idea!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP

Christmas day snacs... 
Plankie steak, chicken skewers, cherry bacon wraps all to follow in due time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rump and sosaties to follow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Raindance

Klein Saterdag.



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

I only noticed now...
Kung Fu Chicken from hell. No wonder my chops and wors tasted like Chicken.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Boeries and a fatty lamb rib rack for 2021's last meal. Spare ribs to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Happy New Years everyone

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> Boeries and a fatty lamb rib rack for 2021's last meal. Spare ribs to follow.
> 
> View attachment 247398


Rain stopped play in Pretoria. But it's stopped now. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> Rain stopped play in Pretoria. But it's stopped now. LOL.



Didn't stop me. Rain or shine, I braai.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> Didn't stop me. Rain or shine, I braai.


LOL. I don't covered area except a small area outside the kitchen and the dogs give me filthy looks because I invade their happy zone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And so 2022 starts...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And so 2022 starts...
> 
> View attachment 247419


I’m on my way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Brilliant


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My Ketla braai's bottom halve has finally given in. I have two pork bellies that need some slow roasting and smoking tomorrow. Luckily I upgraded the pool filter recently and have a nice replacement. Built this temporary stand for it today. Will build a more elegant stand during my leave after Xmas.
> View attachment 247022
> View attachment 247023
> View attachment 247024
> View attachment 247025

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> I only noticed now...
> Kung Fu Chicken from hell. No wonder my chops and wors tasted like Chicken.
> View attachment 247274
> 
> 
> Regards


Looks like a Phoenix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stew

A nice Snoek braai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## AKS

Holiday end drawing near,but tonight we braai.Have a great evening all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance

End of parole braai.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance

Ok, I have no good excuse to braai on a Tuesday evening except that it sucks to be back at work! It sucks dead man’s piles till the puss oozes out, lets it dry and then chews on the crust!

Bestest regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

BBQ flattie and braai taters and wors to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> BBQ flattie and braai taters and wors to follow.
> 
> View attachment 247681


That's a fat flattie!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> That's a fat flattie!


I think at one stage I called it a fattie by mistake.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

My take on a Shawarma. Made at work rotisserie from way back.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## MIKE6236

Time to join this tread... 


Some "Braaibrootjies" and some nudity. (since all Noisy's are wrapped or covered these days)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MIKE6236 said:


> Time to join this tread...
> View attachment 247936
> 
> Some "Braaibrootjies" and some nudity. (since all Noisy's are wrapped or covered these days)



Guessing the one with the chopped corners is either the one with/without onions....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MIKE6236

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Guessing the one with the chopped corners is either the one with/without onions....


For the kids yes. No onions.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Chops for me and special ‘lekkers’ for my soulmate chilling next to me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Raindance said:


> View attachment 248359
> 
> View attachment 248358
> 
> Chops for me and special ‘lekkers’ for my soulmate chilling next to me.
> 
> Regards



You are what you eat... that makes your furry one a sausage dog!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Perfect way to end a week. Flame grilled rump steak and Pied Piper- Rum & Maple 12 mg nic juice (I am cutting down on the 18mg nic juice) (Frikking lekker vape juice from Pied Piper) And a ice cold Amstel in the other hand. May you all have a lekker weekend vape family CHEERS more gaan ons gebraai word in die Kaap ,37 grade word verwag  dit gaan moer warm wees

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does a fire in the Pizza oven qualify? Langos in the Pizza Oven... damn so good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Raindance

Cooling down a bit, nou gaan ons braai!



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some ribs going on the braai today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The end result, Spur can go suck a lemon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Well, yesterday I finally made it all the down to the allocated non braaispot, braaispot.

Wasn't much, was up before I could capture it ,but the point was to get it done!

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Well, yesterday I finally made it all the down to the allocated non braaispot, braaispot.
> 
> 
> Wasn't much, was up before I could capture it ,but the point was to get it done!
> View attachment 248962


And real men braai with logs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Nothing serious. Just some lazy boeries on a Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Nothing serious. Just some lazy boeries on a Friday.
> View attachment 249273


Nothing serious but nothing better!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Adephi said:


> Nothing serious. Just some lazy boeries on a Friday.
> View attachment 249273


Who's smoking, you or the braai xD 
Double clutching as well I see

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

MIKE6236 said:


> For the kids yes. No onions.


You can just run a sharp knife softly over one side making a cross from corner to corner, or any shape you like. Softly don't cut deep into bread, like 2mm deep. You will barely notice it, but when its toasted, you can see the cross clearly, without having to cut any pieces of bread off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 4


----------



## Kishan Ghela

It's been forever and a day since I've been here glad to see this thread is still going strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You can just run a sharp knife softly over one side making a cross from corner to corner, or any shape you like. Softly don't cut deep into bread, like 2mm deep. You will barely notice it, but when its toasted, you can see the cross clearly, without having to cut any pieces of bread off.


Geez I miss a good old South African braai. I have not braaied since last summer... I need to do a few this coming summer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Some chill time at last. Worked two weeks flat. Nou gaan ons braai!



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

I wanted to do a braai check today... Seems my braai checked me instead

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Nothing to see here, just some Monday Night Chuck, Wors, Single Malt and some ADV Net Fruit Flakes in the Brunhilde on my E-pipe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Nothing to see here, just some Monday Night Chuck, Wors, Single Malt and some ADV Net Fruit Flakes in the Brunhilde on my E-pipe...
> View attachment 249849
> View attachment 249850
> View attachment 249851



All pics of that pipe needs to go in this thread

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-lounge.t6117/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Well, not exactly a braai…



Regads

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

Irish potjie. Oxtail. A few accessories brought from SA.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Raindance

Friday at last.


Fire, vape, beer, the only GILF I know on my earphones…
Life may suck most of the time but not tonight, not tonight!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance

After action satisfaction!


Gesels vuurtjie. Me, myself I. Good company!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> Friday at last.
> View attachment 250611
> 
> Fire, vape, beer, the only GILF I know on my earphones…
> Life may suck most of the time but not tonight, not tonight!
> 
> Regards


Sorry. Pressed the wrong icon and can't change it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Well, not exactly a braai…
> View attachment 250268
> 
> 
> Regads


Just. So you know, I want some sanitiser


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Just. So you know, I want some sanitiser


That is exactly what some of my experiments turn out as. Sanitiser and lawnmower fuel.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> That is exactly what some of my experiments turn out as. Sanitiser and lawnmower fuel.
> 
> Regards


OK so if you get the fuel part sorted we can start advertising

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

After payday burger braai. January was a looong month!





Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Farewell to the UK for mom braai

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stew

Some zigzag Lamb skewers, wors and two leftover pieces plus salads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Braai time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> Some zigzag Lamb skewers, wors and two leftover pieces plus salads.


Welcome back, @Stew!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

DavyH said:


> Welcome back, @Stew!


Thanks very much. Glad to be home and nearly over a lung infection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. Glad to be home and nearly over a lung infection.


Worst lung infection I ever had I picked up in Edinburgh. I feel for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Smoking chicken on the go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

A very nice day with the in laws with chef Mollie aka The Vaper behind the braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The vaper said:


> A very nice day with the in laws with chef Mollie aka The Vaper behind the braai


Nice day with the in laws? You just saying that since they monitor the forum?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mollie

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nice day with the in laws? You just saying that since they monitor the forum?


Haha no really many people are complaining about their in laws but not me it's all about respect which doesn't exist anymore in todays life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

A bit of Sunday chill.



Regads

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> A bit of Sunday chill.
> View attachment 251955
> 
> 
> Regads


I'm a be forward and say I want some apricot juice. Is the no way a puff is. In the raines?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Sorry. Don't have FOMO with vape equipment but do like a braai. So here's another one. Silver side, veg, Yorkshire Pudding, gravy and horseradish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> I'm a be forward and say I want some apricot juice. Is the no way a puff is. In the raines?


Sounds like you had some already @Resistance ? LOL. All natural, highly pasteurised apricot juice, just what the doctor ordered.

Regards.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Sounds like you had some already @Resistance ? LOL. All natural, highly pasteurised apricot juice, just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Regards.


Seems like I didn't do a spell check, but tell me when a piff is on the cards.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Fire is going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 252365


My son when he was about eight years old told me my chicken was "Charred" I would say your chicken is "Charred". LOL

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Stew said:


> My son when he was about eight years old told me my chicken was "Charred" I would say your chicken is "Charred". LOL


If that’s charred then the flattie I made was cremated!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stew said:


> My son when he was about eight years old told me my chicken was "Charred" I would say your chicken is "Charred". LOL



Luckily it was only the 10 tons of marinade Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs enjoys on her veggies, I mean chicken...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

No setup unfortunately. But still a lekker braai. T-Bone and Wors on the menu. Thats besides the usual braai broodjies, rice salad, etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 252680


What’s inside the pot?

I’m nursing a beef shin potjie at the moment!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> What’s inside the pot?
> 
> I’m nursing a beef shin potjie at the moment!



Cream Chicken Potjie, my dad is spoiling us a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Cream Chicken Potjie, my dad is spoiling us a bit.


Noice! I’m on the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 252372


@Paul33 is that the Cthulhu AIO? How is it compared to your beloved albeit departed BB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> @Paul33 is that the Cthulhu AIO? How is it compared to your beloved albeit departed BB?


@Mujahid Padayachy its a very cool little device. It’s not a bb which I would love to have again but being almost impossible to find this is a very good alternative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> @Mujahid Padayachy its a very cool little device. It’s not a bb which I would love to have again but being almost impossible to find this is a very good alternative!


another plus to this mod that i have found is that its more comfortable vaping left handed compared to the bb which always felt a bit awkward.

but thats just me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Paul33 said:


> another plus to this mod that i have found is that its more comfortable vaping left handed compared to the bb which always felt a bit awkward.
> 
> but thats just me.


Just stop it man, I have been good now you making me think...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Just stop it man, I have been good now you making me think...



Justtttt Doooo Itttttt!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Justtttt Doooo Itttttt!!!!


do it and blame me and I will in turn blame @DarthBranMuffin 

its the circle of life!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Hey, Hey it's Friday braai time. T Bone for me and pork neck steak for the missus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

smoked chicken Cape Flats style.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 253133


I've got two words to say about this. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Stew said:


> I've got two words to say about this. LOL.


That's three Stew.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Tuesday Powerball sacrifice. Hoping to retire soon.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> View attachment 253351
> 
> Tuesday Powerball sacrifice. Hoping to retire soon.
> 
> Regards


I’d love to retire. I’m ready.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

So I needed. A. Planter and made one, but I needed a braai more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Ons gaan nou braai ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Kole amper reg .....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Getting ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 255035


So cool

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

A little chicken braai to end the day. Coffee vape juice this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Rocking some unflavored juice tonight

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> View attachment 255099
> 
> Rocking some unflavored juice tonight


Just as a matter of interest. Does the VG sweeten it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Just as a matter of interest. Does the VG sweeten it?


@Stew I use VG distilled water and PG nic. Sometimes I get a caramelized flavour and sometimes I get a waffle type flavour but, it's not sweet. I have also just rewicked so I can still taste the cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

for the starter I'm getting some smoke in this snoek.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> @Stew I use VG distilled water and PG nic. Sometimes I get a caramelized flavour and sometimes I get a waffle type flavour but, it's not sweet. I have also just rewicked so I can still taste the cotton.


Thanks very much. I must try it sometime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Day off braai time. 

Chicken thighs, pork wors and pap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Day off braai time.
> 
> Chicken thighs, pork wors and pap!
> 
> View attachment 255140


And I have my guard dog protecting me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

After a k@k long weekend, some braai therapy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Getting ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Some Slick Caramel keeping me company.




Sirloins with mushroom sauce still on the way.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Yesterday at work. 
A celebration for hard work construction style.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

And what's a braai without a. Nice cup of tea

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Kole is amper reg.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Marius Keinhans said:


> Kole is amper reg.
> 
> View attachment 255441


That an awesome setup. I've been eyeing it for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

My job is done here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Liver'n vet net (Skilpadjies)
wors and chops.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Venison roast, redneck style.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> View attachment 256624
> 
> Venison roast, redneck style.
> 
> Regards





The result was awesome.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Lazy Saturday and enjoying the heck out of this new setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> Lazy Saturday and enjoying the heck out of this new se


Very nice. Getting old. To old to be cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Some Thursday ‘leave is almost over’ veggies on the grill.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Finally a braai in the uk. Partner tasted Boerwors for the first time and said it tastes like beef sausage. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Last night's festivities

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

And then today...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Adephi

Checkmate Eishkom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Round 2. Welcome to the party.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Saturday evening “Feeling sorry for myself but them bitches don’t work for free” fire. 

Nothing more to say about that…

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Afternoon braai killing two birds with one stone. Braai while its warm and killing time while Load Shedding is on. Pork rashers and Pork Belly Sosaties.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

Discovered these today. Going to order some for the braai. So wife can't shout at me for wiping my hands on my shorts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Discovered these today. Going to order some for the braai. So wife can't shout at me for wiping my hands on my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 258886


Saw that too and I don't want one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Couldn't post last night.
Load shedding festivities

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## RainstormZA

It was bloody lovely today for a braai. I made braaibroodjies but there was no space on the braai and baked them in the oven instead - the bread had cheese and onion in with some salt and pepper. It was bloody lovely, mind you.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> It was bloody lovely, mind you.


She's even typing with an english accent. She's officially lost now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> She's even typing with an english accent. She's officially lost now.


Lol wait til you see me type in scottish english

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Snoek Braai, sweet potatoes and normal potato salad.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stew

I bought myself a Kamry K1000 E-Pipe, delivered on Monday. Keeping me company for my braai later. With the air flow adjuster full open it's a nice loose airflow.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stew

Some follow up photos. Pork Rashers are Belly Pork Sosaties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Stew said:


> Some follow up photos. Pork Rashers are Belly Pork Sosaties.
> View attachment 260513
> View attachment 260514
> View attachment 260515
> View attachment 260516


Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Follow me for some more great braai ideas...




(PS: anything can be a braai, some things only once )

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

My brothers birthday weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boerie rolls after fishing! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

That red Dani looks gorgeous @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Me and my Boetie doing what we do

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Celebrating my son's 18th birthday. Yes he vapes and that's his setup on the left.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Celebrating my son's 18th birthday. Yes he vapes and that's his setup on the left.
> View attachment 260838


Happy birthday to Resistance Jnr!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Happy birthday to Resistance Jnr!


Thanks bro. He fell into the trap a while ago and he's my most successfull convert, he's got all my old setups, the best I could do for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

@Resistance Congratulations on your son's birthday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> Thanks bro. He fell into the trap a while ago and he's my most successfull convert, he's got all my old setups, the best I could do for now


All we can do as parents is our best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Holiday braai. Drakensberg Sun.
Great coordination for me. Camera, wine glass and vape.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Holiday braai. Drakensberg Sun.
> Great coordination for me. Camera, wine glass and vape.
> View attachment 261596
> View attachment 261597


This is a long overdue braai.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stew

Chicken Wings alla Nando's and garlic basting.
Lost Vape Grus won from @ivc_mixer . Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Looks very nice @Stew !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew

Summer is here. Lamb Cutlets and Wors. Toasted sarmmies and salads. Relay cooking for the wife because she can't appreciate properly cooked meat and wants it well done.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Summer is here. Lamb Cutlets and Wors. Toasted sarmmies and salads. Relay cooking for the wife because she can't appreciate properly cooked meat and wants it well done.
> View attachment 262898
> View attachment 262899
> View attachment 262900
> View attachment 262901
> View attachment 262902


Glad your safe home. 
Looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> Glad your safe home.
> Looks good!


Thanks very much. Had a super holiday even though we couldn't swim in the sea.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew

By the light of a silvery moon. #braaicheck and #majorpitstop.
If someone asks if I can rewick blindfolded I would have to say no. Working by led light is not fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Stew said:


> By the light of a silvery moon. #braaicheck and #majorpitstop.
> If someone asks if I can rewick blindfolded I would have to say no. Working by led light is not fun.
> View attachment 263253
> View attachment 263254
> View attachment 263255
> View attachment 263256
> View attachment 263257
> View attachment 263259
> View attachment 263260


Is that blue one the new gen model?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Paul33 said:


> Is that blue one the new gen model?


Hi Paul. Yes it is. I also still have a Silver and a Gunmetal unopened still with the cellophane wrapping intac. I would like to swap them for Gen 2/S that are unused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Stew said:


> Hi Paul. Yes it is. I also still have a Silver and a Gunmetal unopened still with the cellophane wrapping intac. I would like to swap them for Gen 2/S that are unused.


Not sure if you gonna find a gen 2/S unopened these days. 

I can’t believe how much smaller it is! It’s crazy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Paul33 said:


> Not sure if you gonna find a gen 2/S unopened these days.
> 
> I can’t believe how much smaller it is! It’s crazy!


Lots still available in shops on the internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Stew said:


> Lots still available in shops on the internet.


Ah fair enough. My bad! Don’t go shopping too much, don’t have any money

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sundowners

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

...check those T-bones 



and we're done

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> ...check those T-bones
> View attachment 263308
> 
> 
> View attachment 263309
> 
> and we're done



looks awesome @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Starters...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Pudding....

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pudding....
> 
> View attachment 263335


No mains?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> No mains?????


The mains was finished while I braai'd.... steak , chicken, chops and wors... salad and potato bake on the side...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The mains was finished while I braai'd.... steak , chicken, chops and wors... salad and potato bake on the side...


Yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

How to celebrate the first rains of the season in Centurion? With a braai of course.

Braai bacon and wors with some T-bones and roasties in the queue.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> How to celebrate the first rains of the season in Centurion? With a braai of course.
> 
> Braai bacon and wors with some T-bones and roasties in the queue.
> 
> View attachment 264752



that’s cool @Adephi , enjoy it
what mod is that?
is that 16W ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> that’s cool @Adephi , enjoy it
> what mod is that?
> is that 16W ?


That's the new Vaporesso Gen. And yes its 16W. Running the Arbiter Solo on MTL.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> That's the new Vaporesso Gen. And yes its 16W. Running the Arbiter Solo on MTL.



ok cool!
arbiter solo MTL is a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> How to celebrate the first rains of the season in Centurion? With a braai of course.
> 
> Braai bacon and wors with some T-bones and roasties in the queue.
> 
> View attachment 264752


I’m still flabbergasted that that’s a dual 18650 mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Paul33 said:


> I’m still flabbergasted that that’s a dual 18650 mod!


I must say I prefer the older model even though bigger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Stew said:


> I must say I prefer the older model even though bigger.


I initially wanted the single battery version. But when I saw the size of the dual it was a no-brainer. Battery life for days, literally. I carge it maybe twice a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Braai Time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> I initially wanted the single battery version. But when I saw the size of the dual it was a no-brainer. Battery life for days, literally. I carge it maybe twice a week.


Definitely with those watts. Drawing 75 watts mine lasts about five hours to about 50%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Da vat hy

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Da vat hy
> 
> View attachment 266011


The more I see this mod the more I want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> The more I see this mod the more I want one!


The braai doesn’t look half bad either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

That's what you get for a R150 checkers special. But its perfect for a quick steak and wors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> That's what you get for a R150 checkers special. But its perfect for a quick steak and wors.


I have the same R150 checkers special. Got annoyed having to use 35 bags of briquettes in the weber to make a steak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> The more I see this mod the more I want one!





Paul33 said:


> I have the same R150 checkers special. Got annoyed having to use 35 bags of briquettes in the weber to make a steak!


My problem is my "stoep" where the built-in braai is gets full on afternoon sun. Impossible to do anything there in the summer. So I got this small one to braai in the courtyard. And its working a treat.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> That's what you get for a R150 checkers special. But its perfect for a quick steak and wors.


I thought the steak was R150.00. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> My problem is my "stoep" where the built-in braai is gets full on afternoon sun. Impossible to do anything there in the summer. So I got this small one to braai in the courtyard. And its working a treat.


My landlord decided to build the “built in” braai up near the pool and not under cover at all but has the fire side facing the pool so we never use it! Common sense isn’t very common!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> That's what you get for a R150 checkers special. But its perfect for a quick steak and wors.


I see your R150 checkers special and raise you one of my own

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

This thread should be busy today!

Happy new years everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> This thread should be busy today!
> 
> Happy new years everyone!
> 
> View attachment 267896


I agree

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

@SessionDrummer feel free to join us here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

and today was chicken day

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> View attachment 268202
> View attachment 268203


Yum!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Yum!


I had the odd summer cup of soup there next to me to complete the course

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> I had the odd summer cup of soup there next to me to complete the course



Nothing wrong with summer soup... my family ordered cabbage soup for today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> I had the odd summer cup of soup there next to me to complete the course


Love soup any time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nothing wrong with summer soup... my family ordered cabbage soup for today





Stew said:


> Love soup any time.


Soup... The food of god's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> I had the odd summer cup of soup there next to me to complete the course


Also enjoy a good barley and hops soup with my braai.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Also enjoy a good barley and hops soup with my braai.


Iced soup. 
Told'ya the food of gods

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing beats Langoustines on the braai! Damn Delish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

